# Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!



## angelpfeife (2. September 2009)

Abend Boardis
bin heute beim stöbern auf das neue Rollenprogramm von Shimano gestoßen und will hier mal die wichtigsten änderungen Auflisten.
Frontbremsrollen:
TWIN POWER CI4 FA. Getriebe wurde aus kaltgeschmiedetem Alu gefertig, Gehäuse aus gegossenem Alu und Rotor aus dem neuen CI4. Hat ein s-arb Kugellager mehr als die TP-FC. Sieht zu dem echt :k aus. Soll die Aspire fa ersetzten die leider aus dem Programm genommen wurde. 

RARENIUM CI4 FA : eine neue Rollenserie die Preislich wohl zwischen Stradic und TP liegt. Gehäuse und Rotor aus CI4. Daher wiegt die 1000er nur 170 und die 4000er nur 260gr. 6 S-Arb Kugellager. Zum Glück hat sie mit 5.0 eine "normale Übersetztung. ( Komme mit der Stradic übersetztung einfach nicht zurecht:c)
Heckbremser:
TWIN POWER CI4 RA: Gehäuse und Rotor sind aus CI4 gefertigt. 8 S-Arb Kugellager. Neues Tri-drag Bremssystem. *Sieht fast so aus als hätte Shimano eine Rolle mit einer gewöhnliche Heckbremse mit Fightingdrag ( Kampfbremse) genommen und noch ne Frontbremse in die Spule integriert. *Finde ich ehrlichgesagt üertrieben.|uhoh: Zitat der Homepage:Richtig eingestellt ist es mit dieser Rolle so gut wie unmöglich, einen Fisch im Drill durch Schnurbruch zu verlieren. Ersetzt aspire heckbremsrolle. Dass design finde ich ein bisschen zu bunt.

STRADIC GTM RC: Bis auf ein paar designänderungen und das ARC Spulenkantendesign fast alles gleichgeblieben. Nur werden jetzt offenbar herkömmliche Kugellager verbaut#d. Außerdem scheint es so als bekäme man nurnoch xt-7 ersatzspulen kostenlos dazu.

SUPER GT RC: Rotor ist hier aus kaltgeschmiedetem Alu (auch selten gehört), ARC Spule, neues wie (ich finde) besseres design. Getriebe aus gegossenem Zink.

Baitrunner: Eins neme ich vorweg, die baitrunner rollenserie scheint den bach runter zu gehen.:r

BAITRUNNER XT RA: Soll ein "würdiger" Nachfolger der aero gte-c sein. Gewöhnliche Kugellager, varisspeed schnurverlegung die eigentlich bei P3 Rollen zum Einsatz kommt. Auch hier gibts eine ARC Spule

BAITRUNNER D: Nachfolger der US Baitrunner. 3 S-ARB Kugellager und ARC-Spule. Sie wird auf der HP als kampfmaschine angeprisen, bekommt jedoch nur ein xt-7 Gehäuse. Erhältlich ist sie bis größe 12000.

BAITRUNNER DL FA & BAITRUNNER ST FA: Die beiden billigsten Baitrunner Rollen gibt es jetzt auch in den größen 2500 und 4000 mit Frontbremse. Sorry aber die St Fa sieht einfach nur billig und zum :vaus (den Smiley zetzte ich nur ungern ein). Mit baitrunnern haben die zwei echt nurnoch den Namen gemein.#d

Mein Fazit:
Sowie ich finde hat Shimano bei den Frontbremsern einen deutlichen Satz nach vorne gemacht. Bei den baitrunnern ist jedoch nur Müll rausgekommen (wenn ich das so sagen darf:q)
. Die stradic heckbremsrollen sind fast gleichgeblieben, aber dafür sind die beden anderen neuen Heckbremsrollen echt geil geworden (Die TP zwar eher Technisch:q).

PS: Bevor ich irgendwelche dummen gerüchte in die Welt setzte habe ich nur die Technischen eigenschaften herausgeschrieben die auch deutlich aus der Werbeschrift abzulesen waren. Um alle Informationen zu bekommen muss man wohl warten bis der Katalog drausen ist.


----------



## Khaane (2. September 2009)

*AW: Schimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Mal sehen ob die TP-CI4 hält, was sie verspricht - Scheint ja so ne gelungene Rolle zu werden.

Der Preis von 420 € sollte ja noch sinken, ab 220 € ist die Rolle in realistischen Gefilden.
(für 420 € kriegt man ne Stella FD )
Link:

http://www.hav-shop.de/Produkte/Neuheiten-2010/Twin-Power-CI4-FA/Shimano-Twin-Power-CI4-4000-FA


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. September 2009)

*AW: Schimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Khaane schrieb:


> Der Preis von 420 € sollte ja noch sinken, ab 220 € ist die Rolle in realistischen Gefilden.




Ich würde mal eher von 350+,- ausgehen. Wenn die Rolle Nachfolgerin von der Fireblood ist, dann müßte sie preislich genau da liegen.


----------



## angelpfeife (2. September 2009)

*AW: Schimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Die fireblood gibts doch noch oder? Ist zumindest auf der HP so. Soweit ich es gesehen hab ist die Tp CI4 sozusagen ein Aspire ersatzt. Denke wird auch den Preis so haben also wenn sich die Preise gesenkt haben so 320€ aufwärts. Spätestens wenn die anderen Läden (Nordfishing77, Pro-fishing und co) die Rollen kriegen geht der Preis eh runter.


----------



## Esox777 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Schimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Hi,
es wurde sowohl die Fireblood alsauch die Aspire aus dem Programm genommen! Die Fireblood und die Aspire ist vor wenigen Tagen aus der Auswahl der Homepage von Shimano verschwunden.


----------



## Khaane (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Interessant, dass war wohl auch der Grund, weshalb die Fireblood zum Schluss so "günstig" war.

Schaut euch mal die Stradic CI4 an 

http://www.shimano.com/publish/cont...ge.-familyImage-Single-image.dash.512.384.gif

http://www.shimano.com/publish/cont...dex/products/reels/spinning/Stradic_MgFB.html

Die Rarenium ist ebenfalls heftig - 3000er wiegt nur 200gr., da haut Shimano aber ordentlich auf den Putz.

http://www.hav-shop.de/de/Produkte/Neuheiten-2010/Rarenium-CI4-FA/Shimano-Rarenium-CI4-3000-SFA


----------



## duck_68 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Khaane schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Die Rarenium ist ebenfalls heftig - 3000er wiegt nur 200gr., da haut Shimano aber ordentlich auf den Putz.
> ...



Warum "haut Shimano auf den Putz"???? nur weil sie den andern "gewichtsmäßig" mal wieder voraus sind.....|kopfkrat Ich würde eher meinen, dass die andern mal wieder überlegen sollten, wie sie aufholen können.....


----------



## angelpfeife (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Khaane schrieb:


> Interessant, dass war wohl auch der Grund, weshalb die Fireblood zum Schluss so "günstig" war.
> 
> Schaut euch mal die Stradic CI4 an
> 
> ...



Die Stradic CI4 sieht echt genial au, schade nur das es ein Amimodell ist. Wenn ich mich nicht irre kostet die "nur" um die 200 Dollar. 

Weiss jemand von euch aus was CI4 besteht? ich meine mal gelesesen zu haben dass es so eine Art Carbonverbund aus dem Radsport sei.


----------



## Algon (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Hallo,

wenn ich erlich sein soll, ist mir der Shimano "Quatsch" zu teuer.

MfG Algon


----------



## duck_68 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

ich wüsste nicht, dass jemand gezwungen wird etwas von Shimano zu kaufen... Ein digger Benz ist auch teuer... und wird gekauft


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Naja, "Plasterollen" als die Top-Innovation zu verkaufen (auch Daiwa), das ist schon geiler Beschiss vom feinsten! :m
Bleibt weiterhin ein Kunststoff, und ist nur begrenzt belastbar, merkt man schnell, wenn man eine CI4 Rolle verwindet.
Das Mg-Material von Shimano ist da schon ein anderer Schnack, und sein Geld war das bisher auch eher wert, weil leicht und trotzdem druckstabil, und wirklich kein billig zu bauendes Zeugs.

Auch ist interessant, vlt. nur mir aufgefallen(?), dass in den neuen 2010 die "Zinkgetriebe" gar nicht breit verwandt auftauchen ? 



Algon schrieb:


> wenn ich erlich sein soll, ist mir der Shimano "Quatsch" zu teuer.


Das sind *Spielzeuge für große Jungs*, keine Arbeitsgeräte für den Fischfang, von daher muss man der Begeisterung und Beschäftigung vieler Angler einfach auch unter dem Aspekt Beschäftigungstherapie und Suchtmittel den Raum zugestehen, die ganzen überfälligen und aufgesparten EURonen müssen auch wieder sinnvoll wech.


----------



## Algon (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ich wüsste nicht, dass jemand gezwungen wird etwas von Shimano zu kaufen... Ein digger Benz ist auch teuer... und wird gekauft


Ist halt eine Sache der Prärorität.
Wenn es noch leichter wird, weht einem ein der ganze "Mist" irgendwann mal weg.


----------



## angelspezi82 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

klar sind eh Plasterollen! Ich bin auch sehr skeptisch! Rotor wenns sein muss ja, Body nein! Trotz allem gibt es wie beim Zink keine Beschwerden aus der Praxis, oder? Klaus' Röllchen dreht wohl auch noch ordentlich .... trotz Plaste ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Ich hab lange nichts mehr von gesehen und gehört, die Sephia CI4 war ja sowas wie ein Vorreiter der neuen "CI4-Technologie". Dass man mit sowas leicht gebautem vorsichtig sein muss, war nicht nur mir schnell klar ...

Allerdings war eben der Unterschied zwischen ner Fireblood FA und Sephia CI4 sofort auffällig, und wenn ich viele EURonen verbruzzeln möchte, dann ist/war die Fireblood FA der bessere Weg, was man da als Gegenwert bekommt. 
Die jüngsten leichten Mg-Gehäuse (3 Hauptteile incl. Rotor) vermögen schon zu gefallen - beim Leichtbau-Innenleben, wie Hauptspulenachse nicht aus Stahl, oder Großrad mit mitgegossener Alu-Achse, wird's dann kritisch.


----------



## Algon (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

naja, ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei Euch ist, aber bei mir gehört zur Wertigkeit auch ein gewisses Eignegewicht.
Wollt Ihr wirklich irgendwann eine 3000 Rolle die 100g wiegt.

MfG Algon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Ein Problem ist das geringe angedachte Gewicht aber nicht wirklich, denn man kann ja bei Bedarf wieder Ballast dazu bauen, in der Rute einschiebbar oder sonstwas - da findet sich was.
Ich mag es auch wenn die Rolle den Massenschwerpunkt der Combo bildet, also eindeutig  die Rutenmasse überragt, und den Drehpunkt stabilisiert. Nur variieren die Ruten und Rutengewichte, und wer eine sehr leichte Rute aufbaut, der will auch die passende leichte Rolle. Da man da nicht einfach was so abschnitzen kann, sehr wohl aber (Blei)Ballast hinzufügen, ist der beste Weg an sich klar.

Weit vorher kommt aber das Problem der begrenzten Haltbarkeit, und da sehe ich auch auf den neuen Anzeigen keine Belastbarkeitsangaben, Warnhinweise oder sowas.

Und da brauche ich auch nicht mal groß was vermuten, dass der Händler+Hersteller an sich nichts gegen eindeutig kaputtgeangelte Rollen hat, davon leben sie ja. :m


----------



## angelspezi82 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich hab lange nichts mehr von gesehen und gehört, die Sephia CI4 war ja sowas wie ein Vorreiter der neuen "CI4-Technologie". Dass man mit sowas leicht gebautem vorsichtig sein muss, war nicht nur mir schnell klar ...
> 
> Allerdings war eben der Unterschied zwischen ner Fireblood FA und Sephia CI4 sofort auffällig, und wenn ich viele EURonen verbruzzeln möchte, dann ist/war die Fireblood FA der bessere Weg, was man da als Gegenwert bekommt.
> Die jüngsten leichten Mg-Gehäuse (3 Hauptteile incl. Rotor) vermögen schon zu gefallen - beim Leichtbau-Innenleben, wie Hauptspulenachse nicht aus Stahl, oder Großrad mit mitgegossener Alu-Achse, wird's dann kritisch.



die Sephia Cl4 is noch mal gute 30gr leichter als die Fireblood. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich mag es auch gerne leicht. Gebe auch gerne den ein oder anderen Taler für Angelgerät aus. Rollen liegen (nahezu) in der Hand und hängen nicht an der Rutenspitze also übertreibe ich es nicht unbedingt mit dem Leichtwahn wenn es zu sehr der Stabilität an den Kragen geht ... Das Cl4 in der Praxis untauglicher ist gilt es erst einmal zu beweisen! Direkt auseinanderfallen tut es ja auh wieder nicht ... soll jeder testen wie er will ...


----------



## padotcom (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Die Stradic CI4 sieht echt genial au, schade nur das es ein Amimodell ist. Wenn ich mich nicht irre kostet die "nur" um die 200 Dollar.
> 
> Weiss jemand von euch aus was CI4 besteht? ich meine mal gelesesen zu haben dass es so eine Art Carbonverbund aus dem Radsport sei.


 
Also im neuen Katalog 2010 steht:
Bei Ci4 handelt es sich um einen Materialmix aus Kohlefaser und Polyamid. Ursprünglich wurde dieses Material für die Herstellung von Teilen der Dura Ace Bremse entwickelt, dem Shimano Flaggschiff im Rennradbereich.  usw.

mfg
Peter


----------



## angelpfeife (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Jetzt geht dass wieder los.... Erst wenn die ersten CI4 gehäuse geschrottet wurden kann man sagen, dass sie schrott sind. Denke aber nicht dass das passieren wird. Was mich auch mal interessieren würde ist ob überhaup einer das "von allen schlechtgemachte" Zinkgetriebe der TP unter normalen Bedingungen geschrottet gekriegt hat


----------



## angelspezi82 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Das Gehäuse muss ja nicht unbedingt gleich geschrottet sein um sich als Kacke zu entpuppen. Es reicht schon wenn es das Getriebe einfach durch Verwindungen nicht gut lagert. Das ist und bleibt einfach murks.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Und ist dann eben ganz schnell kaputt. Und der Dealer reibt sich die Hände! :q

Das ist gegenüber dem sehr brauchbaren Mg-Gehäuse eine klare Sache, das markiert Shimanos Top-Technologie und State-of-the-Art für Leichtbaurollen. Dagegen muss sich das CI4 beweisen, das neue gegen das alte.
Stefan hatte den Marmor-Maximaltest der TP-Mg bis zur leichten Auflösung der Innereien gemacht.
Das Gehäuse war aber noch 1a und nicht beteiligt, die Last kam wirklich über's Getriebe (Pinion-Gear) von vorne herein.
Damit ist ein Gehäuse aber gut und richtig #6, wenn es dem Getriebe bis zum letzten einen sauberen sicheren Rahmen gibt.


----------



## Khaane (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Erstmal abwarten, ich glaube kaum jmd. von uns hat das CI4-Material in der Praxis erprobt.
Wenn es sich tatsächlich um einen Carbonfaser-Verbundstoff handelt, sollte er die benötigten Grundfestigkeiten aufweisen. Die Verwindungssteifigkeit sollte aber schon an die vom Aluminiumguss heran kommen, damit es nicht als "Mogelpackung" gilt.

Die aktuellen Kunststoffteile sind ja alles andere als Verwindungssteif - Das Hybrid-Kunststoffgehäuse ist soweit noch in Ordnung, aber die Kunststoffrotoren bei den aktuellen Modellen ist für die Preisklasse nicht tolerierbar.

Gegen die Verwendung minderwertiger Materialen spricht die Einreihung in die Modellpalette, die neue TP rangiert direkt hinter der Stella - Somit dürfte es sich schon um einen brauchbaren Werkstoff handeln. 

Ich hoffe nur, dass das geringe Gewicht nicht auf Kosten der Robustheit erkauft wurde.


----------



## Chrizzi (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Weit vorher kommt aber das Problem der begrenzten Haltbarkeit, und da sehe ich auch auf den neuen Anzeigen keine Belastbarkeitsangaben, Warnhinweise oder sowas.



Jetzt kommt dieser Mist wieder...

http://www.excite-webtl.jp/world/en...p/cat/detail.asp?k=100559&wb_lp=JAEN&wb_dis=2


Zieh dir das rein. 5 kg normale Bremse und 10 kg max. Bremse bei einer 4000er Rarenium bei 260 g Gewicht.

Welcher Fisch zieht bitte 5 kg, geschweige denn 10 kg?

Selbst die C3000 haut gut auf die kacke: 3,5 kg normale Bremse reicht für diese Größe von Rolle vollkommen aus, max. Drag liegt bei der C3000 auch bei 10 kg. 

Oder zerlegen deine Harzer Hechte mit 50 kg Zug (beim weaseln) so eine Rolle in 2,8 sec (gemessen natürlich) in drölf Teile? 



Bei solchen Bremswerten muss kein Händler was dazu sagen. Die sind Top.

CI4 ist auch kein einfaches Plastik.... Carbon sollte hier auch einigen was sagen.


----------



## duck_68 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Achtung, beim neuen A380 weaselt das Leitwerk beim Start ab.... es ist aus Carbon:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Und Carbon, das ist in den Ruten, Wunderfein für ein Getriebe, wenn es elastisch gelagert wird, das mögen die Metallzahnräder aber. Wo bleibt denn bitteschön das gleichfalls elastische Zahnrad aus CI4, dann würde das wenigstens passen? :q

Schön, und was sollen diese albernen Bremswerte aus dem US-Bereich helfen?

Das ist doch Hühnerkacke, wenn die Rollenkonstruktion das gar nicht vertragen kann, aber die Bremsscheiben könnten natürlich, weil sie so toll sind.  
Das ist wie ein Auto, wo man eine ganz tolle dolle Bremse drin hat, beim Vollbremsen dann aber sofort voll von der Straße fliegt. 
Hat sich offensichtlich nicht durchgesetzt bei den Automobilen, sondern anders herum ...

Allen Spekulationen zum Trotze: Bei dem deutschen Händler steht das *nicht*, und damit ist es nicht Teil der Ausschreibung und des Kaufes. 
Da kannst Du noch nichtmal meckern, wenn es bei der aus dem "Rest der Welt" genommenen Bremswert dann doch nicht hinhaut.

Ich hatte eine CI4 Rolle in 2500er bezüglich der Verwindung für mich geprüft, und bin da nicht von angetan, vor allem nicht im Verhältnis zu Mg-Teilen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Und irgendwie bescheuert komisch, die an sich als gut empfundenen und ohne Mängel bewährten Modelle Fireblood FA und Aspire FA werden vom Markt genommen? 
Die Aspire FA ist/war eine Rolle, die sogar meinen strengen Stabilitätskriterien stand halten konnte.
Jetzt verschwinden die alle beide, die leicht gebaute und die schwer (Alu) gebaute, und werden duch super-duper-CI4 ersetzt? |kopfkrat
Da bin ich vielzu mißtrauisch, den Herstellern traue ich nicht für 0,5 Penny, dass da eine Verbesserung ist, sondern nur eine Verbilligung.

Wer das für sich adaptieren kann und will, soll das tun, aber ich rate ihm jedenfalls zur Vorsicht, und die heißt: Kaufen mit gutem Service, gutem Händler und Rückgabeoption/versprechen, deftig fischen, quälen, und wenn es irgendwie zickt und mackt, nicht taugt, zurück, und was bewährtes holen. Sonst werden diese Feldtestaktionen nähmliche doch vom Kunden - dem Angelkollegen #h hier überall - bezahlt. 

Find ich vom Prinzip her schai$$e, das so auszulegen, dass der Kunde der angearschte hinterher ist, denn Verschleiß ist ja kein Konstruktions+Herstellungsmangel.
Und elastische Gehäuse werden eben elastisch verformt, springen zurück, selbst wenn man die Zahnräder sogar übersetzt. Ein anständiges (=alle Teile) Alu oder Mg-Gehäuse wird dagegen plastisch verformt und man sieht das klar, und dann ist das ein Konstruktions+Herstellungsmangel.

Aber soll jeder seine EURonen ausgeben, wie er mag!


----------



## duck_68 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

... und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier......


----------



## Slotti (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

hatten wir nicht eine ähnliche Diskussion? da gings um Zink im Rollengetriebe, wurde da nicht auch vorher mit viel Tamtam prohezeit das sei der letzte Mist?

Ist echt langsam nur noch lustig, Shimano bringt was neues und es wird erstmal von einer bestimmen Person gnadenlos zerpflückt....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Die *Featherlight UL Rolle*, Neu 2010 !!!!

Wir haben das Rollengewicht für eine 4000er Rolle auf unglaubliche *85g* gesenkt.
Einzigartig - alles überragend, leicht, leichter, am leichtesten ....

Die besondern Vorzüge dieser brandneuen Rollentype:

- Spule aus porigem PoriDur12 Hartschaumkunststoff
- Gehäuse aus anionischer gehärteter TiTech Hartfaserpappe
- Getriebe aus mit Titan gehärtetem Whisker-Carbon Kunststoff
- Die Kurbel aus Gewebe-Metall aus der Satellitentechnik 
- 95% nichtmetallisch und aus nachwachsenden ökologischen Rohstoffen
- 100% recycling fähig
- Einhaltung von TÜV, CE, ROHS
- Verletzungssicher
- Individuelle Seriennummer
- Echtheits- und Besitzzertifikat mit Hologramm der Rolle

Jetzt vorbestellen, die ersten uns zugeteilten 100 Exemplare sind schnell weg! :m

kauft, kauft, kauft .... nur unglaubliche 799.- € Einführungspreis bis 1.10.2009

nur im  www.hoekershop-wir-kriegen-dich-auch-an-den-haken.de


----------



## angelpfeife (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Ich weiss ja nicht ob ihr es gelesen habt aber bei der TP ist nur der Rotor aus CI4. Der rest ist gegossenes Alu. Nur die Rarenuim besteht ganz (Rotor+Gehäuse) aus CI4. Die Rolle wird wenn sich die Preise gelegt haben nicht viel mehr als einen Stradic fc kosten. Da sollte doch CI4 falls es hält, was es verspricht, die bestmöglichste Option sein, da Magnesium in dieser Preisklasse noch keine ernsthafte Rolle spielt.


----------



## Chrizzi (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Und wie immer, wenn da keine Agrumente mehr kommen, wird einfach alles ins Lächerliche gezogen... wie immer. #q

Man man man...


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Naja, "Plasterollen" als die Top-Innovation zu verkaufen (auch Daiwa), das ist schon geiler Beschiss vom feinsten! :m



Jawoll, eine Vollmetallrolle, DAS wäre eine echte Innovation - sowas gab es bisher noch nicht. #6

Erst wenn man mit dem Trecker drüberfahren kann darf man von High-End sprechen.

BTW sind deine Ruten auch aus Plastik? |kopfkrat



> Wunderfein für ein Getriebe, wenn es elastisch gelagert wird


Kohlefasermaterialien gibt es mit allen möglichen Eigenschaften, was Härte und Elastizität angeht (solltest du eigentlich wissen) - sonst würde man kaum Golfschläger draus bauen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Edit...


----------



## duck_68 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Det, willst du Dir das wirklich antun, was Du hier wieder heraufbeschwörst... denke mal an den Zink-Thread, was dort alles von Dir prophezeit wurde - und was NICHT eingetreten ist.... Das gleiche wird Dir vermutlich hier wiederfahren.... Am Ende sind alle angefressen, es hagelt Karten und der Mist ist dicht....


----------



## ralle (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Am Ende sind alle angefressen, es hagelt Karten und der Mist ist dicht....




also bleibt doch alle schön lieb  diskutiert kontrovers aber freundschaftlich  -- und alles ist gut !!#6


----------



## angelspezi82 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und elastische Gehäuse werden eben elastisch verformt, springen zurück, selbst wenn man die Zahnräder sogar übersetzt. Ein anständiges (=alle Teile) Alu oder Mg-Gehäuse wird dagegen plastisch verformt und man sieht das klar, und dann ist das ein Konstruktions+Herstellungsmangel.


 
Daran gibt es nix zu rütteln. Das ist einfach Fakt.

Cl4 Rotoren habe ich schon befingert und diese sind einfach nicht so Verwingungssteif wie ihre Alu-Rotoren. Konstruktionsbedingt kann das bei den Bodys anders aussehen, das ist eine geschlossene kompackte Box, keine auskragenden Elemente dran, ich habe allerdings noch keine gesehen. Man sollte nur drauf achten und es wissen. Fertig.


@ Pfeife,

nur die 4000er hat einen Boday aus Alu und XT7, die 2500er is Cl4






AngelDet schrieb:


> Aber soll jeder seine EURonen ausgeben, wie er mag!



Das sowieso :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Lieber Martin! #h

Naja, man muss eben nicht persönlich werden, es reicht wenn in der Sache hart diskutiert wird.
Das ist an sich Sinn eines Forums, von hart bis lustig, aber auch kritisch oder sarkastisch diskutieren, an der Sache und den Fakten, aber auch den Folgerungen und Vermutungen.
Das persönliche Angreifen führt immer zum Eklat, und ist sogar per Forumsregel explizit untersagt.
Das ist gut so, der Unterschied scheint aber immer noch nicht überall angekommen.

Das mit dem Zinkthread ist ein lustiger Wahrnehmungsunterschied, vlt. ist "Dem Zinker" das viele Zink aber zuviel geworden?  
Da hat zuallererst erstmal Shimano geloost, die haben ihre Ankündigung+Versprechen weitgehend gebrochen ;+, da gar keine Zinkgetriebe bzw. Zinkgussgetriebe eingebaut. Das ist ein Skandal! |bigeyes

Ich habe eine der wenigen raren Shimano mit Zinkgetriebe ergattert, und mir angeschaut. Hast Du auch eine, eine abbekommen, so dass Du von der Praxis her mitreden kannst? 
Schöner Lauf isses ...

Wenn ein großer Hersteller wie Shimano so dick mit neuem Material auf die Kacke haut, so wie Daiwa auch mit dem Zaion, dann ist da was. Dann müssen die sich auch kritische Blicke gefallen lassen, und eine kritische Hinterfragung. Denn so'ne bescheuerte Glamour-Werbung fixt zwar einen bestimmten Typ Rollenkäufer an, aber zum Glück nur eine Minderheit.

Das wird sich auch kaum vereinbaren lassen, auf der einen Seite die einen hyperaktiven Rollenjunkies, die alles mitmachen, alles kaufen und ausprobieren müssen, und die anderen, die sich kritisch zurücklehnen und sagen: "Nein, mit mir nicht!"

Die gibt es auch, und außerdem sind die bei diesen High-Price Produkten >100 EUR die schweigende Mehrheit. Immerhin dürfen die sich königlich amüsieren #h, auch über den Zampano, über den sich einige wie ein HB-Männchen hier hochgehen und produzieren.

Mir kommt diese High-Price Rollenwerbung immer mehr wie Comic und Micky-Maus vor, und hinterher wird über  das wird gehauen, gestochen, gekämpft, um marktschreierische Aussagen, unbewiesene Behauptungen, und den ganzen Glamour, dem sie gezielterweise dem Rollenjunkie andrehen wollen. Nochmal: Das hat mehr was von Drogen als von realen Werkzeugen.

Und da gilt ganz genau: Man bekommt das als Produkt, was man als Kunde wert ist, man wird so exakt vom Hersteller behandelt oder verarscht, wie man sich als Kunde kritisch und fordernd benimmt. 

Für mich ist das sehr amüsant zu lesen, und das ist ja auch gut so! 
Weiter so Jungs, mehr Emotionen, mehr Stammtisch und Parolen, mehr Glauben und heisse Luft! :m

(aber die Forumsregeln ...)


----------



## duck_68 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Eigentlich sollte man nur an den Fakten diskutieren, was beim Diskutieren von "Folgerungen und Vermutungen" herauskommt, kann sich hier wohl jeder ausmahlen... und das ist nix Gutes Also sollten Vermutungen und irgendwelche herangezogenen Schlussfolgerungen erstmal dort bleiben, wo sie hingehören - in der Schublade! 

"Nachgewiesene Fakten" zu diskutiern macht aber auch nur dann Sinn, wenn diese "Fakten" auch vernünftig belegt werden können... nicht wie weiland im Zinkthread durch Anbohren und Spanverhalten des Werkstoffes bei Bohren - so bekommt keine Info über den Werkstoff an sich....

Wenn es einige der neuen Rollen "zerlegt" hat und sich der Body-Werkstoff als ungeeignt erweist, dann kann man über Sinn und Unsinn solcher Materialien reden, aber nicht schon wieder von Anfang an alles schlecht machen oder ins Lächerliche ziehen, wenn man nicht den Funken Erfahrung damit gesammelt hat....

In diesem Sinne einen schönen Abend - ich geh dann mal Angeln


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Ich hatte wenigstens schon eine in der Hand, wie Patrick auch, das ist nicht aus der Luft gegriffen! 

Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Angeln! #6


----------



## duck_68 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich hatte wenigstens schon eine in der Hand, wie Patrick auch, das ist nicht aus der Luft gegriffen!
> 
> Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Angeln! #6




Schaun mer mal - ist ein neues Wasser... habe von Weasel-Hechten gehört


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Cl4 Rotoren habe ich schon befingert und diese sind einfach nicht so Verwingungssteif wie ihre Alu-Rotoren.



Die Frage ist doch: braucht man das und wofür? Leichtbau hat nunmal nicht immer nur Vorteile, das ist klar. Aber es fischt auch nicht jeder auf rotorverwindende :q Killerbestien...

Komisch, bei der Zaion hat sich kein Mensch aufgeregt. |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Ich schon, aber schon im LMF, und das alleine schon mal wegen der bei den Rollen nun mal notwendigen Schrauben.
Denn das Plastikschrauben/Schneidschraubenproblem lernt man schnell "lieben", wenn man mal wirklich was dran machen muss, und der Begriff Einwegware und Einmalschrauben erhält eine direkte Bedeutung, wenn man das noch nicht kannte. 
An eingesetze kleine Metallbuchsen mit M-Gewinde wage ich nicht zu glauben - das wäre eine teuere Sache.

Du hast aber in einem recht, und das hatte ich da auch schon geschrieben:
Rein der Rotor aus zähelastischem Material (wir sprechen hier von dem Zaion und CI4) kann den Vorteil haben, dass er harte Schläge über Geflechtschnur abfedert, und damit die Schockbelastungen über die Schnur mildert. 
Das kann dem bisherigen Metallrollenschroter und "hartem Schläger" durchaus einen Vorteil bringen, kann bedeutsam und vorteilhaft sein.  
Andern ist es aber so nützlich wie ein Kropf.

Und nochmal geschrieben: 
Wenn die Jungs von Shimano eine genauere Einsatzspezifikation der Rollen dazu täten, in DE und Produkt-wirksam, was die aushalten soll und tut, und über die Werbe-Blubberware hinaus wäre das z.B. von zweiter Seite wie dem gerne tätigen TÜV auch bestätigt, auch ein paar nette Bilderchen vom Test dazu, dann müßte ich ja gar nicht so drüber schimpfen. 

Alternativ wenigstens 'ne 2 oder 3 Jahresgarantie ohne wenn und aber, wenn sie von ihren Produkten so überzeugt wären.
Aber nicht diese 6 Monate Beweislastumkehr des Kunden, denn nach 6 Monaten muss der Kunde den Herstellungsmangel nachweisen, was prinzipiell schwierig und bei Anglern durchaus ein Zeitraum ist, in dem die Rolle nicht viel zu tun hatte. 
(Weihnachtsgeschenk für die nächste Hechtsaison z.B.)

Habe fertig! :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Komisch, bei der Zaion hat sich kein Mensch aufgeregt. |kopfkrat



Aufregung ist ja auch nicht angebracht, allerdings genausowenig wie die überzogene Hetze ohne Belege die hier wieder startet...

Leichtbau heisst eben auch weniger stabil (zumindest meistens...). Die Frage ist eben ob die Stabilität - auch wenn sie gesunken sein sollte - für den Anwendungsfall ausreicht. Und das wird hier niemand mittels der hier beliebten Kaffeesatzleserei, sondern nur durch Fischen herausfinden. Wäre schön, wenn man das Fell des Bären erst zerlegt wenn man ihn erwischt hat, oder eben Schäden bei den Rollen auftreten.

Bei den wüst beschimpften TwinpowerFC-Rollen scheint es entgegen aller Vorankündigungen hier von einigen "Rollenexperten" ja noch keine nennenswerten Probleme gegeben zu haben, oder? Denke nicht das es hier groß anders wird, das wird sich Shimano nicht trauen. Wenn die Stabilität noch ausreichend zum Angeln ist sehe ich hier kein Problem...

PS: Ich mag Zaion-Rollen an meinem Hausgeässer nicht (Marmorkarpfengefahr) - an vielen anderen Gewässern fische ich die Rollen gerne und ohne Probleme... :m


----------



## Chrizzi (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Das wird hier sicherlich ein ganz schlimmer Thread... kauft euch doch alle ne Red Arc, oder besser 15, dann habt ihr vielleicht eine brauchbare. Shimano kann doch nicht mehr wie früher eine Rolle bauen. 

Das wird hier im Endeffekt bei rauskommen und der Rest schüttelt den Kopf.


----------



## angelspezi82 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch: braucht man das und wofür? Leichtbau hat nunmal nicht immer nur Vorteile, das ist klar. Aber es fischt auch nicht jeder auf rotorverwindende :q Killerbestien...
> 
> Komisch, bei der Zaion hat sich kein Mensch aufgeregt. |kopfkrat



Nochmal: bei der Infinity Q Zaion ist auch nur der Rotor und nicht der Body aus Zaion! Es geht hier aber die ganze Zeit mehr um Getriebelagerung ... Der Zaion Body der Luvias ist definitiv nicht so Verwindungssteif wie ein Alu oder Mg- Body. Hast du Stefans Rollen mal gesehen?

Außerdem bin Ich kein Gegner der "neuen" Materialen. Dachte das hätte man verstanden ... |kopfkrat


----------



## angelspezi82 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Aufregung ist ja auch nicht angebracht, allerdings genausowenig wie die überzogene Hetze ohne Belege die hier wieder startet...
> 
> Leichtbau heisst eben auch weniger stabil (zumindest meistens...). Die Frage ist eben ob die Stabilität - auch wenn sie gesunken sein sollte - für den Anwendungsfall ausreicht. Und das wird hier niemand mittels der hier beliebten Kaffeesatzleserei, sondern nur durch Fischen herausfinden. Wäre schön, wenn man das Fell des Bären erst zerlegt wenn man ihn erwischt hat, oder eben Schäden bei den Rollen auftreten.
> 
> ...



Genau das und nichts anderes tippsel ich schon die ganze Zeit ... #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Meine Güte, hier wird aber auch mal wieder rumgedettet. Bla-bla-blubb




Algon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich erlich sein soll, ist mir der Shimano "Quatsch" zu teuer.
> 
> MfG Algon



Bei mir geht es. Ist das so eine Art von immer wiederkehrender Sozialkritik??? Mir sind dicke Autos, Drogen und fette WE-Feiern zu teuer, da leiste ich mir lieber mal ein wenig Shimanoquatsch.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Auch ist interessant, vlt. nur mir aufgefallen(?), dass in den neuen 2010 die "Zinkgetriebe" gar nicht breit verwandt auftauchen ?
> 
> 
> Das sind *Spielzeuge für große Jungs*, keine Arbeitsgeräte für den Fischfang, von daher muss man der Begeisterung und Beschäftigung vieler Angler einfach auch unter dem Aspekt Beschäftigungstherapie und Suchtmittel den Raum zugestehen, die ganzen überfälligen und aufgesparten EURonen müssen auch wieder sinnvoll wech.



Genau, die Euronen müssen weg. Gar mancher rühmt sich über 100 Ruten und zigmal soviele Blanks im Keller zu haben, der nächste hat nur 8-10 Ruten und Rollen, aber dafür was reelles. Aber das ist ja wirklich ein Ding, kein Zink???? Was für eine Sauerei.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Allerdings war eben der Unterschied zwischen ner Fireblood FA und Sephia CI4 sofort auffällig, und wenn ich viele EURonen verbruzzeln möchte, dann ist/war die Fireblood FA der bessere Weg, was man da als Gegenwert bekommt.
> Die jüngsten leichten Mg-Gehäuse (3 Hauptteile incl. Rotor) vermögen schon zu gefallen - beim Leichtbau-Innenleben, wie Hauptspulenachse nicht aus Stahl, oder Großrad mit mitgegossener Alu-Achse, wird's dann kritisch.



Schönes Gesabbel. Wenn man weiß, dass die Sephia CI4 nur die Hälfte vom Listenpreis der Fireblood gekostet hat, dann kann man das wohl schon besser einschätzen. Jetzt zum Abverkaufspreis ist die Fireblood sicher eine gute Wahl.



Algon schrieb:


> naja, ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei Euch ist, aber bei mir gehört zur Wertigkeit auch ein gewisses Eignegewicht.
> Wollt Ihr wirklich irgendwann eine 3000 Rolle die 100g wiegt.
> 
> MfG Algon



JAAAAAAAAA, würde ich sofort kaufen. Zugegeben, für Grobmotoriker ist das nix.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ein Problem ist das geringe angedachte Gewicht aber nicht wirklich, denn man kann ja bei Bedarf wieder Ballast dazu bauen, in der Rute einschiebbar oder sonstwas - da findet sich was.
> Ich mag es auch wenn die Rolle den Massenschwerpunkt der Combo bildet, also eindeutig  die Rutenmasse überragt, und den Drehpunkt stabilisiert. Nur variieren die Ruten und Rutengewichte, und wer eine sehr leichte Rute aufbaut, der will auch die passende leichte Rolle. Da man da nicht einfach was so abschnitzen kann, sehr wohl aber (Blei)Ballast hinzufügen, ist der beste Weg an sich klar.



Dummfug. Man braucht nix als eine vernünftig ausbalancierte Rute. Wer seine Rute mit einer schweren Rolle ausbalancieren muß, der hat beim Rutenkauf was falsch gemacht.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Stefan hatte den Marmor-Maximaltest der TP-Mg bis zur leichten Auflösung der Innereien gemacht.



Stefans Rolle war eine 06 TP. Das kann man nicht vergleichen.



Khaane schrieb:


> Erstmal abwarten, ich glaube kaum jmd. von uns hat das CI4-Material in der Praxis erprobt.
> Wenn es sich tatsächlich um einen Carbonfaser-Verbundstoff handelt, sollte er die benötigten Grundfestigkeiten aufweisen.



Doch ich. Ich fische seit einiger Zeit eine JP-TP-MG mit CI4-Rotor. Kein Problem.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine CI4 Rolle in 2500er bezüglich der Verwindung für mich geprüft, und bin da nicht von angetan, vor allem nicht im Verhältnis zu Mg-Teilen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Die von Klaus. Wieviele Angeltage hast du sie gefischt? 15min? Wieviele Fische damit gefangen? Keinen? Wie getestet? Mal in die Hand genommen und dran gedreht?
> 
> ...





AngelDet schrieb:


> Die *Featherlight UL Rolle*, Neu 2010 !!!!
> 
> Wir haben das Rollengewicht für eine 4000er Rolle auf unglaubliche *85g* gesenkt.
> Einzigartig - alles überragend, leicht, leichter, am leichtesten ....
> ...



Hättest wohl auch gerne eine...




AngelDet schrieb:


> Da hat zuallererst erstmal Shimano geloost, die haben ihre Ankündigung+Versprechen weitgehend gebrochen ;+, da gar keine Zinkgetriebe bzw. Zinkgussgetriebe eingebaut. Das ist ein Skandal! |bigeyes
> 
> Nochmal, was für eine Sauerei.... hat deine ganzen schönen Theorien skandalös gekillt.
> 
> ...





AngelDet schrieb:


> Du hast aber in einem recht, und das hatte ich da auch schon geschrieben:
> Rein der Rotor aus zähelastischem Material (wir sprechen hier von dem Zaion und CI4) kann den Vorteil haben, dass er harte Schläge über Geflechtschnur abfedert, und damit die Schockbelastungen über die Schnur mildert.
> Das kann dem bisherigen Metallrollenschroter und "hartem Schläger" durchaus einen Vorteil bringen, kann bedeutsam und vorteilhaft sein.
> Andern ist es aber so nützlich wie ein Kropf.
> ...



Na Gott sei Dank.


----------



## Algon (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Hallo,


sundvogel schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es. Ist das so eine Art von immer wiederkehrender Sozialkritik???


Nein, das ist meine persönliche Meinung.
Naja, das ist halt der Fortschritt, und nachher heißt es wieder
"früher war alles besser".:g




sundvogel schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAA, würde ich sofort kaufen. Zugegeben, für Grobmotoriker ist das nix.


Stimmt, für Männer ist das nix.|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## angel-yogi (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du hast aber in einem recht, und das hatte ich da auch schon geschrieben:
> Rein der Rotor aus zähelastischem Material (wir sprechen hier von dem Zaion und CI4) kann den Vorteil haben, dass er harte Schläge über Geflechtschnur abfedert, und damit die Schockbelastungen über die Schnur mildert.
> Das kann dem bisherigen Metallrollenschroter und "hartem Schläger" durchaus einen Vorteil bringen, kann bedeutsam und vorteilhaft sein.



Meine Spinnrute federt eigentlich die Schläge ab!!!

Habe gerade meine Twinpower 3000 F aus der 
Vitrine genommen....was für ein lecker Röllchen.

Da kommt der moderne Highdreck nicht mehr ran!!!!!:vik:

Ob eine Rolle nun 350g oder 250g wiegt......mir sowas von wurscht, stabil muß sie sein!!!!
Aber leider gibt es ständig Innovationen nur um der Innovation Willen. Und.....mir drängt sich der Verdacht auf, daß die sog. Highendwerkstoffe nur eine billigere Produktion und höheren Profit ermöglichen!;+

Gruß Yogi


----------



## Khaane (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Abwarten und Teetrinken ist angesagt.

Erstmal die neuen Rollen im Laden begrabbeln, seine Meinung bilden - Und dann kann man diese kundtun.


----------



## Khaane (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Doch ich. Ich fische seit einiger Zeit eine JP-TP-MG mit CI4-Rotor. Kein Problem.




Und wie verhält sich das Material - Ist es ähnlich verwindungssteif wie Aluminium, oder kann man den Rotor auch zusammendrücken, wie bei den Kunststoffkonstruktionen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mir sind dicke Autos, Drogen und fette WE-Feiern zu teuer, da leiste ich mir lieber mal ein wenig Shimanoquatsch.


Alles klar, find ich super Deine Feststellung, da haben wir das also paletti mit dem "Shimano-Rollen Dreck" von heutzutage ! #6

Und dass man mehr oder weniger bekloppt oder gemobbt oder Vermissungserlebnisse haben muss, um sowas zu benötigen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



angel-yogi schrieb:


> Meine Spinnrute federt eigentlich die Schläge ab!!!


Meine auch #6, ob mehr oder weniger hart oder weich! 



angel-yogi schrieb:


> Habe gerade meine Twinpower 3000 F aus der
> Vitrine genommen....was für ein lecker Röllchen.
> 
> Da kommt der moderne Highdreck nicht mehr ran!!!!!:vik:


Du sagst es, und darüber bin auch ein wenig angesäuert, wird ja immer schlimmer denn besser. Ich hab nun mal was gegen Einweg- und Wegwerfrollen.



angel-yogi schrieb:


> Ob eine Rolle nun 350g oder 250g wiegt......mir sowas von wurscht, stabil muß sie sein!!!!


Leichter ist schon schöner, das kann man nicht verneinen, wenn es denn eben technisch drin ist.



angel-yogi schrieb:


> Aber leider gibt es ständig Innovationen nur um der Innovation Willen. Und.....mir drängt sich der Verdacht auf, daß die sog. Highendwerkstoffe nur eine billigere Produktion und höheren Profit ermöglichen!;+


sehe ich eben (leider) auch so! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Dummfug. Man braucht nix als eine vernünftig ausbalancierte Rute. Wer seine Rute mit einer schweren Rolle ausbalancieren muß, der hat beim Rutenkauf was falsch gemacht.


Oh, der Rutenbaukenner spricht!
Dann sind Dir anscheinend die elementaren Grundelemente der Rutenzusammenstellung fremd, das ist also bisher eher glücklicher Zufall gewesen, dass es leidlich paßte, aber das Suchen hört ja gar nicht auf, also alles daneben, vlt. versuchst Du`s dann dochmal mit meinem System, immerhin kann ich sogar mit harten Ruten und harten Rollen, wo Du passen mußt oder nur ärgerlich flamen kannst! 

Dann gibts da sowas wie Köderzug, wenn man mit richtigen Ködern fischt, also nicht nur mickrigen schlanken Küstenblinkern, die gar keinen Zug auf die Spitze bringen? Sowas oder nen 4er oder 5er Spinner  (Mepps Aglia Standard) schon mal gefischt?


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nein, das ist meine persönliche Meinung.
> Naja, das ist halt der Fortschritt, und nachher heißt es wieder
> ...



Genau. Manche Männer brauchen eine Vollmetallrolle, um Männer zu sein.



angel-yogi schrieb:


> Habe gerade meine Twinpower 3000 F aus der Vitrine genommen....was für ein lecker Röllchen.



So ein Ding hatte ich auch mal. schickes Design, aber zumindest zum Salzwasserfischen wenig geeignet. Das ist die einzige Shimano die ich schon reell geschrottet habe.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du sagst es, und darüber bin auch ein wenig angesäuert, wird ja immer schlimmer denn besser. Ich hab nun mal was gegen Einweg- und Wegwerfrollen.



Deswegen "*SPRO*"

Ich gehe jetzt mal arbeiten um noch ein wenig Kohle für Shimanoquatsch zu haben. Ich gehe mal davon, dass der Thread bis nachher zu ist.

Detlef nur weil du im Rutenbauforum mehrfach angegangen worden bist, mußt du hier nicht deinen Frust austoben.

CU#h#h#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Genau, die Euronen müssen weg.


Doch Vermissungserlebnisse? 



sundvogel schrieb:


> Gar mancher rühmt sich über 100 Ruten und zigmal soviele Blanks im Keller zu haben, der nächste hat nur 8-10 Ruten und Rollen, aber dafür was reelles.


Doch Sozialneid?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Schönes Gesabbel. Wenn man weiß, dass die Sephia CI4 nur die Hälfte vom Listenpreis der Fireblood gekostet hat, dann kann man das wohl schon besser einschätzen.


Was soll denn die Ausflucht über den Preis bitte? 
Mehr fällt Dir dazu nicht ein, wo Du doch auch Mg Rollen gefischt hast, und das daher kennen müßtest?
Da stehen auf der Liste noch ganz andere Preise bei neu. Preise sind variabel.
Das entschuldigt ein verändertes Material zu etwas bisher gutem nicht, und wir sind hier nicht in der Lidl-Aldi Rollenklasse für 12,95 EUR, wo Plasterollen schon vertretbar sind.


----------



## Slotti (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Das Problem ist einfach das die Sau hier schon wieder geschlachtet wird bevor sie fett ist.


----------



## angel-yogi (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> So ein Ding hatte ich auch mal. schickes Design, aber zumindest zum Salzwasserfischen wenig geeignet. Das ist die einzige Shimano die ich schon reell geschrottet habe.




Meine 3000 F :k:l:l:l:k habe ich im Frühjahr 2000 gekauft, seitdem benutze ich sie ausschließlich an der Küste! Die läuft noch wie am ersten Tag!!!!!

Vielleicht hättest Du Deiner etwas mehr Pflege zukommen lassen sollen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



angel-yogi schrieb:


> Vielleicht hättest Du Deiner etwas mehr Pflege zukommen lassen sollen!!!!!!!!!!!



Wahrscheinlich hätte "aus Berlin kommen" schon gereicht.|rolleyes


----------



## angel-yogi (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

und was willste damit sagen????


----------



## angel-yogi (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Also doch nur wieder Dummschnack...wie die ganze Zeit schon!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wieviele Angeltage hast du sie gefischt? 15min? Wieviele Fische damit gefangen? Keinen? Wie getestet? Mal in die Hand genommen und dran gedreht?


Jetzt liege ich gerade auf dem Boden vor lachen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und kringel mich |supergri,  was ist das für eine Antwort? 
Das "Experten-Standard-Totschlag" Argument, wo sonst nichts einfällt? |bla:

Man muss eine Rolle also fischen, damit man ihre Mechanik kennt und grundlegende Erkenntnisse über ihren technischen Aufbau bekommt?
Ist Dir vlt. schon mal aufgefallen, dass man jede Rolle, die man kauft, fischen kann?

Man kann, wenn man kann, aber auch viel einfacher und vor allem schneller zu Aussagen kommen. Z.B. eben aufschrauben und reingucken. 
Diese Praktiker-Famatiker fischen aber lieber, fischen bis zum bitteren Ende, jahrelang, um zu sehen was rauskommt. Da schraub ich lieber ein paar Schrauben auf und schaue rein, bin ich in 10min mit ab und definitiv wissender, aber da unterscheiden wir uns wohl grundlegend.

Dann kann man eine Rolle, sofern man ein bischen Muckies in den Fingern hat, auch so belasten, einfach mal schauen wie die sich macht. Und, das ist mechanisch ne einfache Sache, dann sieht man einfach, sofern man sowas eben sehen kann, wie die Kurbel sich verhält oder Spiel hat, wackelt oder bestens sitzt, sich der Rotor verwindet, wenn man am relevanten Teil, dem Schnurlaufröllchen zieht oder drückt, wenn man die Bremse mal ein bischen anknallt und dann dreht, ob sich die Achse oder das ganze Gehäuse mit verbiegt usw., da kann man in 5-10min eine Menge herausbekommen, ganz exakt und sicher. Und man ist schnell durch.
Diese Praktiker-Famatiker fischen aber lieber, fischen bis zum bitteren Ende, bis zum jüngsten Tag, um zu sehen was rauskommt. Wie ein Auto solange fahren, bis es stehen bleibt. Dabei kann man auch auf die Tankuhr gucken  oder mit einem Stock peilen, wieviel Sprit noch drin ist. Der sture  Praktiker-Famatiker fährt aber lieber, bis es stottert und stehen bleibt. Da schlägt die technische Begabung und Expertise doch dem Fass den Boden aus.
Da schau ich lieber einmal gründlich nach, nehme ein Lineal oder eine Schieblehre, bin ich in 10min mit ab und definitiv wissender. Aber da unterscheiden wir uns wohl grundlegend.

Lass gut sein Uli, aber in Rollenfragen solltest Du nicht mit mir auf dem Anwender und Aus-dem-Karton Anwender diskutieren, das führt zu nix außer Verdruss! 

Und in Rutenfragen solltest Du nicht mit mir vlt. auchbesser nicht mehr diskutieren, da seh ich fundamentale Diskrepanzen und Erfahrungsdefizite, die für mich jegliche Anglerexpertise in Frage stellen. Das führt zu nix außer Verdruss! 

So long! #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Nochmal: bei der Infinity Q Zaion ist auch nur der Rotor und nicht der Body aus Zaion! Es geht hier aber die ganze Zeit mehr um Getriebelagerung ... Der Zaion Body der Luvias ist definitiv nicht so Verwindungssteif wie ein Alu oder Mg- Body. Hast du Stefans Rollen mal gesehen?
> 
> Außerdem bin Ich kein Gegner der "neuen" Materialen. Dachte das hätte man verstanden ... |kopfkrat



|good:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

@Post 44 + 63

Wobei das irgendwie immer schnell Schluckauf macht. |kopfkrat
Ich sage: Das ist nicht so gut wie das, und dann kommt |krach: mit schlechtmachen und was sonst noch. 
Dabei geht es mir primär um das Aufzeigen anhand Fakten, Erfahrungen, Beobachtungen, Informationen, anderen Artikeln, .... den Finger auf die kritische Stelle legen. 
Einer Faktoren ist eben, dass Shimano nicht das dazuschreibt, was Stefan aus seinen Erfahrungen gerade kurz und treffend beschrieb. 
Im Werbeartikel kann die Rolle aber immer "alles und noch viel mehr" ... haben die wohl irgendwo falsch mitgehört.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



angel-yogi schrieb:


> Vielleicht hättest Du Deiner etwas mehr Pflege zukommen lassen sollen!!!!!!!!!!!


Es gibt halt eine Reihe Angler, die sich zudem für große Experten und Rollenexperten halten, 
die tun sowas aber nicht, da könnten sie ja ölige Finger ;+ von bekommen oder sowas. 
Aber dann mitreden wollen wie 'nen Großer! |rolleyes #d


----------



## Khaane (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Meint ihr, wir toppen noch den Zink-Thread?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Nö, das ist gar nicht nötig, da stehen ein paar sinnige Postings gleich hier oben, die sagen genau das wichtige aus. 
Und es ist ja nun so, *dass es eine Reihe Erfahrungen mit Zaion oder CI4 gibt*, das steht auch schon da. 

Du weißt wie ich, dass man reinschauen kann und einiges weiß, auch vom mal einen Moment anpacken schon. 
Sage nur das nächste alte Reizthema, Tica Taurus. Da kommen aber auch immer gleich Shimantiker-Animositäten hoch, und das ist überhaupt nicht angemessen.
Oder gleich wird wieder das beliebte Shimantiker-Rote-Tuch rausgekramt, Red Arc. 
Schwer eingefressen bis zur Neurose muss das wohl sein, echt bedauerlich.

Neue Erkenntnisse gibts vom disktutieren, drüber flamen oder sonstwas auch nicht - verlorene Müh' und Zeit eigentlich.

Und dass jemand mal ein altes und neues Modell nebenander packt und wenigstens im Detail fotografiert - wohl auch zuviel erwartet.


----------



## angelspezi82 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Post 44 + 63



ich bekomm da keinen Schluckauf |kopfkrat

wenn ich am Schnurlaufröllchen einer Rolle mit Cl4-Rotor drücke gibt es ein wenig mehr nach als eine vergleichbare Rolle mit Leichtmetallrotor.Fertig.  An dieser Stelle sehe ich da keine großen Probleme oder Nachteile. Man kann ja nicht von weich sprechen, das Schnurlaufröllchen schleift ja nicht an der Spule oder ähnliches. Der Body ist konstruktionsbedingt und völlig materialunabhängig einfach viel weniger anfällig für Biegungen, Verdrehungen oder Verwindungen. Elastisch verformbare Materialien würden ihn sogar besser aussehen lassen, wenn er mal zu Boden fällt oder sonst was. Mir ging und geht es ja auch nicht darum, dass ein Cl4-Body beim ersten Fischkontakt in 1000 Teile zerfällt. Von so einer Aussage bin ich ganz weit entfernt. Ich sage sogar ein etwas weicherer Werkstoff macht da garnix aus. Einzig und allein das Getriebe nimmt dadurch Schaden, wenn es nicht 100% sicher gelagert sitzt. Damit dieses Macken bekommt und/oder schlechter läuft bedarf es keiner zerfetzten Gehäuse, da reichen kleine, nicht sichtbare Verformungen aus. Ob das bei diesen Rollen nun der Fall ist, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Erfahrungen aus der Praxis gibt es wohl wenige, aber keine negativen. Analog zum Zink ...
Ich finde nur über sowas sollte man sich Gedanken machen, es wissen. Dann entscheidet man ob man das haben muss, "testen" muss etc. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger war meine Intention. Warum das ganze? Ich lese immer öfter, meist in anderen Foren in denen es sich mehr um JDM und USDM Gerät dreht, dass sich Leute z.B. ne Daiwa EXIST kaufen. Super geile Rolle, nur eben absoluter Leichtbau, sogar mit extra dünner Achse wird geworben ... Damit werden dann die schweren Jigs, große, tieflaufende Cranks oder riesen Muskyspinner eingekurbelt. Nach relativ kurzen Einsatz is die Rolle ver- oder zumindest angedengelt, aber das Geschrei is groß .... 
Für mich ein Fall von Unwissenheit und dadurch resultierendem falschen Einsatzgebiet ...

|wavey:


----------



## Skorpion (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Moin Jungs, 
immer wieder schön zu sehen was für eine rege Diskussion ensteht wenn es um Angelrollen der oberen Klasse geht. Hab heute Mittag (bevor ich zum Angeln losgefahren bin ) hier kurz  reingeschaut. Jetzt ist das Thema in kurzester Zeit (was die Beitragsanzahl angeht) wieder "explodiert" |supergri naja, es gibt wieder was zu lesen heute Abend. 

Woran liegt das Phänomen eigentlich? |kopfkrat ( ich muss da noch mal an den ZinkgussGetriebe-Thread denken.)
Bei diesen Themen  kommt es immer wieder  fast schon zu einer Eskalation.  |supergri

So nun zum Thema. Hab heute den Verkaufspreis für die 4000 TP erfahren. Hier im Norden wird sie bei  ca. 230 Tacken liegen. 
Dafür, dass sich in Sachen Material+Gewicht viel verändert hat, klingt der Preis vernünftig. 
Bin mal gespannt welches Feedback  nach "der ersten durchgekurbelten Saison" von der Praxis kommt und wie sich die Rolle  nach 2 oder 3 Jahren harten Einsatz bewährt, ob sie immer noch so gute Meinungen erhält wie z.B. die  Technium Fa oder die Aspire, die bis heute immer noch bei vielen Anglern ihre guten Dienste leisten.


----------



## KHof (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Entschuldigung wenn ich unterbreche...

Ich fische seit April eine CI 4 Sephia (3000 SDH) praktisch durch, allerdings als meine leichte Spinnrolle mit 8er Fireline. Im Fangbuch stehen 50 Hechte (3 ü 80) und weit über 100 Barsche, leider nur 6 Stück über 40 cm. Einzelne andere Arten mal außer Acht gelassen.
Insofern kenn ich unpassenderweise das Material. Die Rolle hat jetzt schon was geleistet und außer einem relativ hohen Ölbedarf gibt es nix zu berichten. 
Nur eine Ausnahme: Die Öleinfüllschraube lässt sich noch beidrehen, aber nicht festdrehen, sie rutscht dann durch.

So es kann weitergehen....

Klaus


----------



## duck_68 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Det, willst du Dir das wirklich antun, was Du hier wieder heraufbeschwörst... denke mal an den Zink-Thread, was dort alles von Dir prophezeit wurde - und was NICHT eingetreten ist.... Das gleiche wird Dir vermutlich hier wiederfahren.... Am Ende sind alle angefressen, es hagelt Karten und der Mist ist dicht....



Det, ist es das wert, sich hier in aller Öffentlichkeit vollkommen zum Larry zu machen???? Dieser Thread hier nimmt doch schon die gleichen skurilen Züge an wie der Zink-Trööt....


----------



## duck_68 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Klaus, das Öl dient aber nur dazu, das Fett im Getriebe etwas zu verdünnen - füll mal etwas Shimano Rollenfett nach und der "Ölverbrauch" wird auch sinken


----------



## angelspezi82 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

woher kommt der höhere Ölverbrauch im Vergleich zu den anderen Shimmis?


----------



## duck_68 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

das läuft raus keine Shimano hat Ölschmierung im Getriebe! Je mehr Öl man nachfüllt, desto weniger wird das Fett, weil es verdünnt wird und dadurch auch "verlustig" geht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Det, ist es das wert, sich hier in aller Öffentlichkeit vollkommen zum Larry zu machen???? Dieser Thread hier nimmt doch schon die gleichen skurilen Züge an wie der Zink-Trööt....


Nur wenn Du das daraus machst oder rumtrollst oder sowas ähnliches. 
Und die Frage nach dem "Larry" und wer lass ich mal offen, ein paar vorlaute Stimmen ohne echte Information bedeuten rein gar nichts, nur ein Rauschen im Forenwald.

Die Fakten sind an sich kein Problem, da kommt immer ein bischen mehr zusammen, so Stück für Stück, mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen. 
Das Problem sind die subjektiven Einschätzungen oder Erfahrungen, die dann aber am liebsten sofort Allgemeingültigkeit beanspruchen.  
Das ist die Krux mit der Praxis, eine Einzelerfahrung der Art "lüppt und geit" sagt noch wenig aus.
Ein gezielter jederzeit nachvollziehbarer Test schon mehr, aber auch längst nicht alles.

Zusammengenommen wird erst der komplette Schuh draus, und kritsche Fragen sind wichtig und müssen erlaubt sein, schließlich bringen die erkannten Negativfaktoren am leichtesten eine Kaufentscheidung zwischen verschiedenen Produkten.


----------



## angelspezi82 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Cl4 hält, aber leckt


----------



## duck_68 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Du musst es ja wissen Det, aber Alles in Allem ist das eine echt erbärmliche Vorstellung hier. Wie wurde so treffend bemerkt: 





> Das Problem ist einfach das die Sau hier schon wieder geschlachtet wird bevor sie fett ist.


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Wollen wir dem Thread noch mal ein wenig Leben einhauchen, indem einige Aussagen ganz sachlich anschauen, die möglicherweise den Gesamtinhalt erklären. Mein lieber Detlef ich stelle fest, dass du außer billiger Polemik bisher zum Thema nichts beigetragen hast außer Amusement oder wie der Hamburger sagt Amüsemäng. Wie in dem Zinkthread den du ja ebenso immer wieder mit deinen Fantastereien aufgeheizt hast, kam auch hier wieder keine einzige belastbare Aussage. Halt Moment!!! Jetzt hätte ich beinahe etwas falsches geschrieben. Hier ist ja eine!!! Hurra!:vik::vik::vik:



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine CI4 Rolle in 2500er bezüglich der Verwindung für mich geprüft, und bin da nicht von angetan, vor allem nicht im Verhältnis zu Mg-Teilen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Ich erlaubte mir dazu die für dich *zu* praxisrelevante Frage zu stellen:

Die von Klaus. Wieviele Angeltage hast du sie gefischt? 15min? Wieviele Fische damit gefangen? Keinen? Wie getestet? Mal in die Hand genommen und dran gedreht?

Mich hätte das wirklich interessiert, denn gerade kleine leichte Rolle weisen doch häufig ganz erhebliche Unterschiede zwischen theoretischen Werten und anglerischer Praxis auf. Die Antwort war eigentlich die Übliche und wie nicht anders zu erwarten:



AngelDet schrieb:


> Jetzt liege ich gerade auf dem Boden vor lachen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig, da unterscheiden wir uns und wohl noch in einigen Dingen mehr. 

Unglücklicherweise meldete sich sich dann der Besitzer der Rolle zu Wort, der ein etwas anderes Bild zeichnete als der Theoretiker, aber wir wissen ja jetzt, dass man Gerät nicht fischen, sondern mit einer Schieblehre vermessen sollte, dann weiß man alles. Nun ja, fast alles:



KHof schrieb:


> Entschuldigung wenn ich unterbreche...
> 
> Ich fische seit April eine CI 4 Sephia (3000 SDH) praktisch durch, allerdings als meine leichte Spinnrolle mit 8er Fireline. Im Fangbuch stehen 50 Hechte (3 ü 80) und weit über 100 Barsche, leider nur 6 Stück über 40 cm. Einzelne andere Arten mal außer Acht gelassen.
> Insofern kenn ich unpassenderweise das Material. Die Rolle hat jetzt schon was geleistet und außer einem relativ hohen Ölbedarf gibt es nix zu berichten.
> ...




Mal wieder großes Kino. Detlef der Rollenfetter hat mal wieder eine Expertise aus dem Hut gezaubert. Das erinnert so ein bißchen an den Harrisonthred von früher wo du mit deinen "Empfehlungen" ohne überhaupt zu wissen wovon du sprichst, so manchen in eine dumme und vor allem *teure* Situation gebracht hast. Werde doch einfach mal erwachsen und laß dieses pseudowissenschaftliche Gequatsche und gehe einfach öfter mal angeln. Es nervt nämlich.


----------



## KHof (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

N`Abend nochmal!

Ich hab jetzt das rote Zeug von Quantum drin. Geht gut und hält ziemlich lange.
Bei der Rolle war ein Fläschchen Shimanoöl und zusätzlich eine Probe der roten Schmiere - wohl eine Zugabe von Fare-east Tackle. Ich will auch mal Fettspezialist sein!
Übrigens hab ich wohl doch beim Fischen fettige Finger - Deswegen fallen mir soviele Fische vor dem Messer rein...

Klaus


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du hast aber in einem recht, und das hatte ich da auch schon geschrieben:
> Rein der Rotor aus zähelastischem Material (wir sprechen hier von dem Zaion und CI4) kann den Vorteil haben, dass er harte Schläge über Geflechtschnur abfedert, und damit die Schockbelastungen über die Schnur mildert.
> Das kann dem bisherigen Metallrollenschroter und "hartem Schläger" durchaus einen Vorteil bringen, kann bedeutsam und vorteilhaft sein.



Entschuldige, aber das ist mal wieder reines Theorie-Geblubber. Das von dem du dir in deinem Kopf ausmalst, daß es wohl so sein könnte...



> Und nochmal geschrieben:
> Wenn die Jungs von Shimano eine genauere Einsatzspezifikation der Rollen dazu täten, in DE und Produkt-wirksam, was die aushalten soll und tut, und über die Werbe-Blubberware hinaus wäre das z.B. von zweiter Seite wie dem gerne tätigen TÜV auch bestätigt, auch ein paar nette Bilderchen vom Test dazu, dann müßte ich ja gar nicht so drüber schimpfen.


Wozu? Was wenn die Rolle - in 1000-4000er Größe - trotz des leichteren Materials für alles ausreicht, auf das man normalerweise mit Rollen dieser Größe fischt? Nämlich von Forelle bis Hecht alles was hier so herumschwimmt. Für Großwaller ist man mit ner 4000er wohl eh unterdimensioniert und käme nicht auf die Idee sie auf Dauer einzusetzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wollen wir dem Thread noch mal ein wenig Leben einhauchen, indem einige Aussagen ganz sachlich anschauen, die möglicherweise den Gesamtinhalt erklären. Mein lieber Detlef ich stelle fest, dass du außer billiger Polemik bisher zum Thema nichts beigetragen hast außer Amusement oder wie der Hamburger sagt Amüsemäng.


Lieber Uli, du bist einfach disqualifiziert bei dem Thema, schrieb ich oben schon, sei es jetzt schwere emotionale Voreingenommenheit, oder Verlustangst, die angegnabbelten Dinger bei ebay nicht mehr vertickern zu können, oder eine Riesenportion Angelfrust, nicht eine Meerforelle angeln zu können, oder was weiß ich. Normal und förderlich sind diese Ergüsse jedenfalls nicht.

Den Tunnelblick zu dem Zinkthread finde ich auch sehr bemerkenswert, nur mal die eine Feststellung: 
Da sind ein paar Sachen herausgekommen, die gar nicht schlecht waren, vor allem waren einige Mann genug, nicht nur rumzuflennen, sondern selber Hand anzulegen, mal hineinzuschauen und so zumindest in der Teilfrage "Taugt TP-FC?" zur Aufklärung beizutragen.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

So Leutz,

ich hab mir einen Chipsvorrat bereitgestellt. 

Manege frei...#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber das ist mal wieder reines Theorie-Geblubber. Das von dem du dir in deinem Kopf ausmalst, daß es wohl so sein könnte...


Kai, das erste Problem ist, dass Du anscheinend nicht weißt, was Theorie und eine Theorie ist. Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Theorie zu tun,
sondern mit einfacher mechanischer Praxis: Anfassen, wackelt oder biegt, alles klar.



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wozu? Was wenn die Rolle - in 1000-4000er Größe - trotz des leichteren Materials für alles ausreicht, auf das man normalerweise mit Rollen dieser Größe fischt? Nämlich von Forelle bis Hecht alles was hier so herumschwimmt. Für Großwaller ist man mit ner 4000er wohl eh unterdimensioniert und käme nicht auf die Idee sie auf Dauer einzusetzen.


Du bildest Dir also eine Meinung, die für alle gelten soll?
Alle sollen das jetzt als ausreichend oder gar gut empfinden?
Ich finde diese Anwürfe echt grotesk: Was dem einen hinreicht, braucht dem anderen eben nicht hinzureichen, da unterscheiden sich die Angler und die Ansprüche.

Mal ein kleines hier nun gerade passendes Beispiel:
Tut mir ja leid das schreiben zu müssen, aber die beiden letzten Shimano Rollen von Klaus laufen getriebetechnisch einfach arg bescheiden, trotz aller Schmierversuche und Bemühungen. Das ist untere Schublade, und mir zumindest ein Ärgernis, wenn solche Produkte als brauchbar verkauft werden.
Das ist ein Getrieblauf, mit dem ich nicht fischen würde. Und: Der mit den Leistungen der alten Shimano-Rollen nichts mehr gemein hat, das ist ja noch schlimmer und hier zum Thema passend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Wer anspruchslos genug oder eben auf das Label steht, oder sonstwas, der mag das tun, damit angeln, und wenn jemand dabei zufrieden ist, ist es auch ok.
Nur werden diese High-Price Shimano-Rollen so gerne als Maßstab für High-End und gute Rollen genannt, und das wird mehr und mehr falsch, ist einfach nur noch eine Farce. 

Im Gegenzug werden dann auch noch andere Angler verunglimpft, die vernünftige Rollen vorschlagen oder diskutieren wollen, sei es als Suchfrage oder Alternative. 
Es gibt ja durchaus andere und dabei wesentlich preiswertere Rollen, die Ryobis, die Okuma VS, die Tica Taurus, die ABU 700/800, 
und etliche habe ich sicher noch vergessen.

Das gerade die Shimantiker mit ihren "Plasterollen" da aber noch mitreden wollen, das geht für mich auf keine Kuhhaut.

4 interessante Subthemen bieten sich da an, die bei Gelegenheit mal auszudiskutieren wäre, und was meine Motivation ist, dazu überhaupt was zu schreiben:

1. Marktverschiebung und Preistreiberei
Hype, Mode, und damit sogar doch eine versteckte Zwangsausübung.
Das schlimme aus meiner Sicht ist, dass solche Labels und hier an erster Stelle Shimano sowas wie eine Mode und eine Nachfrage per Marketing erzeugen, die immer höhere Preise generiert und immer mehr mit Placebo- und Junkprodukten den Markt zuschai$$t.
Jeder Angler, der in JP und nicht in DE kauft, umgeht diese Problematik, ist aber selber schon im Eingeständnis, dass der Markt hier in DE beschissen geworden ist, ist aber so feige und faul, nicht hier was zu ändern, sondern eben einen eigenen Umweg zu suchen.
Solange Shimano (u.a.) mit solcher Preistreiberei, also materialtechnisch verbilligte Produkte und gleichzeitig höhere Preise an den Angler dealen zu wollen, durchkommt, wird sich nichts ändern. Und die Spielzeugjungs verderben den Markt für echt brauchbare Produkte, sorgen dafür erheblich mit, dass ein zuschai$$en stattfinden kann, was man in vielen Märkten beobachten kann. Und schreiben fröhlich besinnungslos drauf los, dass ihre "Dinger" ja allerbestens  seien ...

2. Schneller Modellwechsel und Verschwinden der gerade bewährten Modelle
Wieso hauen sie das gerade eben mal bewährte und bessere (im Sinne materialwerter) von der Produktliste?
Wieso lassen sie die Modelle nicht nebeneinander bestehen und den Kunden auswählen?
Hierzu gibt es nicht viele Lösungen ....

3. Entsorgung per ebay und co
Sind unfaire Praktiken, also gebrauchte Rollen ohne Prüfung+Rückgaberecht, im Sinne aller Angler, besonder deren, die eigentlich weniger Geld haben? Die als Jugendliche auf sowas leicht reinfallen...
Ich würde bei allen Gebrauchtmarktplätzen *keine gebrauchte Rolle von Privat ohne Rückgaberecht* und Prüfung mehr kaufen, und insbesondere keine von Shimano, da deren Reparaturkosten sehr hoch und die Teileverfügbarkeit beschissen ist.
Da lohnte es sich immer, z.B. zum Tiefpreisanbieter Moritz KaKi zu fahren und sich was neues zu holen, von Shimano, das ist glasklar.
Und bei deutschen gewerblichen Händlern hat man immer die 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.

4. Leichtbau und Senilität
Brauchen abgehalfterte verschlissene Angler der Generation 40+ besonderen Leichtbau, um Konditionell nicht aus den Latschen zu kippen, ihren heiß geliebten Angelsport noch ausüben zu können? Die sich natürlich in großer Emotionalität und Flamerei gegen alles andere, und sei es ihr vorher gerade noch selber als sehr gut gelobtes auszusprechen? Kaschierter Wechsel aus Notwendigkeiten, die sich aber schön geredet werden?


----------



## Algon (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> So Leutz,
> 
> ich hab mir einen Chipsvorrat bereitgestellt.
> 
> Manege frei...#h


 
Misst, wartet noch, meine Frau ist noch nicht vom Bier holen zurück.

MfG Algon


----------



## Slotti (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Booah solangsam nervt dieses ganze pseudowissenschaftliche theoretische Geblubber echt tierisch.

@ Angeldet, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische , mit welcher Shimano CI14 hast du welche negative erfahrungen gemacht? 

Es ist ja wirklich OK wenn man auf eventuell entstehende Missstände hingewiesen wird, es macht aber einen unterschied wie man das macht, im Falle von Angelspezi82 kam das sachlich und hat durchaus zum nachdenken angeregt.

Bei anderen wird einfach nur der dicke Hammer ausgepackt und draufgehauen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Entschuldige, AngelDet. Aber für mich stellt sich das etwas anders dar, _wer_ hier flamed, emotional wird, mitreden will, das Mitspracherecht und die "Epertise" Anderer in Frage stellt...
_
Das_ grenzt für mich schon an Fanatismus. Wenn du keine modernen Rollen dieses ungebliebten Herstellers kaufen willst, dann tu es einfach nicht. Aber versuche auch nicht jedem, der damit vollends zufrieden ist und auch eine ausgeprägte Praxiserfahrung damit vorweisen kann als Dummkopf darzustellen, nur weil du mal mit nem Messschieber dran warst und der Meinung bist "taugt nicht!". Ich bezweifle auch, daß die Leute, die dir ihre Shimanos bisher so in die Hand gegeben haben damit einverstanden gewesen sind, wenn du da dran herumschraubst.

Außerdem, nun mal ehrlich, was für dich zählt ist Stabilität - das haben wir alle verstanden - aber daß alle Rollen nun unbedingt deinen Kriterien (die für die Angelei der meisten wohl eher irrelevant sein dürften) gerecht werden müssen, um gut zu sein sehe ich nicht. Schließlich bist du kein Ingeneur oder Angelrollenkonstrukteur, sondern Hobbyschrauber. 
Ich bin bisher immer sehr zufrieden mit den Shimano-Modellen gewesen, die ich bisher gefischt habe - und auch wenn diese keine weaselnden Hechte verkraften müssen, so haben sie wenigstens dem Dauereinsatz in der hängerverseuchten Steinwüste und Schnüren mit überdimensionierter Tragkraft getrotzt - und das bei 2-3 Angeltagen pro Woche. Daher traue ich den Konstrukteuren dieser Marke schon zu, daß sie in der Lage sind taugliches Gerät zu bauen und schreie nicht gleich bei jeder Neuerung "Beschiss am Kunden!!!" und "Früher war alles besser!" 
Warum bewährte Modelle verschwinden? Keine Ahnung -- warum wird der VW-Käfer nur noch in Südamerika gebaut? Es gibt soetwas wie eine Entwicklung und daß diese in Richtung "geht schneller kaputt" getrieben wird sehe ich nicht. Das ist einfach nicht die japanische Art. Und so groß ist die Diskrepanz zwischen den hiesigen und den dortigen Modellen auch wieder nicht. Wenn man Bauteile empfindlicher auslegt, dann aus gutem Grund. z.B weil bei großer Gewichtsersparnis immer noch eine hinreichende Stabilität gegeben ist. Solche Entscheidungen werden im Industriedesign und Ingeneurswesen nunmal getroffen und gegeneinander abgewogen. Das dabei nur der Gedanke "was ewig hält bringt uns kein Geld" eine Rolle spielt ist ja fast schon Verschwörungstheorie - auf alle Fälle Schwarzmalerei.
Zumal - was interessiert es dich? Du musst doch garnicht damit angeln. Bist du so sozial veranlagt, daß du alle  deutschen Angler vor dem Shimano-Schrott beschützen musst?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Detlef, zu Deiner technischen Argumentation will ich nichts sagen, bei einigem hast Du Recht, anderes sehe ich ganz anders.

Aber die Ausdrucksweise ist armselig und so wie ich Dich aus persönlichen Gesprächen kenne nicht Dein Niveau, das solltest Du so nicht stehenlassen. In der Wut (worauf auch immer) so zu schreiben ist das eine, es hier zu posten und stehenzulassen das andere. Wirft kein gutes Licht auf Dich und die anderen, die sich hier anfeinden.

Nur meine Meinung, Feuer frei...

Zu 1: Hast Du sicher nicht unrecht, wobei Feigheit oder Faulheit zu unterstellen wil man etwas aus anderen Ländern kauft wohl zum einen falsch und zum anderen unverschämt ist. Mit der Einstellung gäbe es heute eine Vielzahl von Artikeln hier nicht - einfach weil sie keiner kennen würde.

zu 2: Schneller Modellwechsel ist heute leider in fast allen Branchen üblich - weckt eben auch Interesse an neuen Produkten, was den Absatz steigert. Wenn es nur das selbe Teil gibt das ich eh schon habe kaufe ich nix neues, oder?

zu 3: Gebrauchte Sachen zu verkaufen finde ich vollkommen normal - den Preis dafür regelt der Markt. Das die alten Shimano-Modelle noch gute Preise erziehlen hängt wohl damit zusammen, das die meisten diese eben doch auch gebraucht noch als gute Qualität einschätzen.

zu 4:Sorry, das ist nur platte Provokation, dazu mein erster Absatz...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Bei manchem der sich hier für einen Experten hält und meint, das alles was von wem auch immer an Rollen hergestellt wird technisch zumindest zweifelhaft ist, der sollte sein ganzes Wissen und Können einfach mal in den Rollenbau einbringen.....

Der müsste ja locker in der Lage sein, endlich eine vernünftige Rolle zu einem vernünftigen Preis zu bauen - und könnte dann damit locker alles bisherige auf dem Markt befindliche - von Shimano über Daiwa und Quantum bis hin zu Van Staal oder was es sonst noch alles gibt - vom Markt fegen.............

Zum einen frage ich mich immer noch, woher bei manchen dieses als "fundiert" dargestellte "Wíssen" kommen soll - zum andern würde ich gerne mal den Banker sehen und seine Reaktion, wenns um die Finanzierung eines solchen Konzeptes mit dem vorhandenen "Expertenwissen" geht.............


----------



## angelspezi82 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Das ist unfair Thomas, die Banken sind derzeit nicht so gut drauf. Die bräuchten selbst n guten Tipp und Knoff Hoff


----------



## angler1996 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Es wird also wieder Geraten.
@ Det zu 4:
Vorsicht, sonst komme ich aus den Ore Mountains in den Harz und schubse dich Jungspund ins Harzer Wasser#h
Gruß A.


----------



## angelspezi82 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

ich wär für ein "Zaion vs. Cl4" Thread


----------



## duck_68 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Steht der ganze Zirkus hier vielleicht in Zusammenhang mit dem aktuellen Vollmond - man sagt ihm ja anch, dass zu dieser Zeit manche Menschen "schwierig" wären....


----------



## Nick_A (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Ich muss schon zugeben ... hochamüssant das Ganze hier ! :q :q :q

Watt hat eigentlich Carbon mit Plaste zu tun...ausser, dass in beiden Kohlenstoff drinnen ist?!? ;+

Kohlenstoff ist aber auch in Blättern, dem menschlichen Körper, Diamanten, etc. drinnen ... heißt das jetzt, daß überall wo das Kohlenstoff-Atom drinnen ist nach Deiner Definitiv "Plaste" ist ! |kopfkrat

Uiuiuiuiui...|rolleyes#t




AngelDet schrieb:


> Du hast aber in einem recht, und das hatte ich da auch schon geschrieben:
> Rein der Rotor aus zähelastischem Material (wir sprechen hier von dem Zaion und CI4) kann den Vorteil haben, dass er harte Schläge über Geflechtschnur abfedert, und damit die Schockbelastungen über die Schnur mildert.
> Das kann dem bisherigen Metallrollenschroter und "hartem Schläger" durchaus einen Vorteil bringen, kann bedeutsam und vorteilhaft sein.



Mönsch, Det ! Habe selten so eine an den Haaren herbeigezogene Theorie gehört ! Also die ist ja wohl wirklich dämlich !#q

Ne Mono-Schnur dehnt sich mit ca. 10-20% der eigenen Länge und fängt folglich die Schläge ab. Geflochtene Schnur (wenn ich´s richtig im Kopf hab) mit ca. 1-3%.

Bei einer 2,7m langen Rute ist bei geflochtener Schnur alleine schon ca. 1,8m noch "auf der Rute" / nahe dem Blank  ... und wenn dann z.B. nur 3,2m weitere Schnur draussen sind das folglich insgesamt 5m ! Und diese 5m bedeuten ja wohl, daß der Fisch bereits direkt vor den Füßen liegt.

Sodala....von diesen 5m nun ausgehend bedeutet das bei mit ca. 2% angenommener Dehnung einer geflochtenen Schnur, daß *alleine diese 5m sich 10cm dehnen* !!!!

Und jetzt kommst Du daher und quatscht irgendwas von ....



AngelDet schrieb:


> ...Rotor aus zähelastischem Material (wir sprechen hier von dem Zaion und CI4) kann den Vorteil haben, dass er harte Schläge über Geflechtschnur abfedert, und damit die Schockbelastungen über die Schnur mildert.
> Das kann dem bisherigen Metallrollenschroter und "hartem Schläger" durchaus einen Vorteil bringen, kann bedeutsam und vorteilhaft sein.




Was glaubst Du denn, wieviele Hundertstel-Millimeter sich der aus "zähelastischen Material" gebaute Rotor plötzliche Schläge abfedern wird ?!? Also ich würde wetten, dass da nichtmal 0,1cm rauskommen werden !

...und dabei wurde noch nichtmal berücksichtigt, daß -auch bei Schockbelastung- die Bremse ja auch noch etwas nachgibt !


´tschuldigung, bei Dir sind jegliche Versuche, Dich von irgendwelchen seltsamen Meinungen und Theorien abzubringen sinnlos .... da ist wirklich Hopfen und Malz komplett verloren. |rolleyes

*Naja ... ich weasel jetzt lieber wieder woanders mit 150kg Zugkraft weiter und zink mir einen riesigen Harzer-Megahecht rein ! :q :q  ***LOL ****


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Hast Du schon mal Hänger gelöst, oder kommt das bei Dir nicht vor? 

Denk mal drüber nach, da ist die (insbesondere Geflecht-)Schnur sehr vorgespannt, und dann wird kräftig gerissen. 
Killt viele Rollen, viele gute Rollen, viele Vollmetallrollen auch.

Erfahrungswert: Kunststoffrotoren aller Materialien sind elastisch, Rollenfüße auch.
Daiwas mit Hardbody-Z und Kunststoffrotoren biegen sich auch, eine RedArc und Co aber nicht, hab ich sogar schon mal im Forum gezeigt. 

Über die negativen Einflüsse von Geflecht und hartem Hängerlösen müssen wir uns glaub ich, nicht mehr en detail auslassen, oder?

Seltsam, jetzt schreibt man einen *positiven* Faktor (ja, richtig gelesen ), einen nicht gerade unwesentlichen, zu den Kunstoff+Carbon Materialien, eingesetzt im Rotor, und das ist auch nicht richtig im Sinne der Shimantiker? |kopfkrat


----------



## padotcom (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> _Das_ grenzt für mich schon an Fanatismus. Wenn du keine modernen Rollen dieses ungebliebten Herstellers kaufen willst, dann tu es einfach nicht. Aber versuche auch nicht jedem, der damit vollends zufrieden ist und auch eine ausgeprägte Praxiserfahrung damit vorweisen kann als Dummkopf darzustellen, nur weil du mal mit nem Messschieber dran warst und der Meinung bist "taugt nicht!". Ich bezweifle auch, daß die Leute, die dir ihre Shimanos bisher so in die Hand gegeben haben damit einverstanden gewesen sind, wenn du da dran herumschraubst.


 

Hätte man doch prima als Schlusswort stehen lassen können. Gut das die meisten sich dann doch lieber ihr eigenes Bild machen.

mfg
Peter


----------



## TRANSformator (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Ich werde mich heir nich groß beteiligen, da
1. die Fronten sowas von verhärtet sind, dass jede Diskussion zwecklos ist, völlig egal wer Recht und er Unrecht hat.
2. meine kostbare Zeit gerade anderswo wesentlich sinnvoller verplant werden kann.
3. ich die neuen Rollen erstmal abwarten werde, bevor ich dazu etwas schreibe.

Allerdings möchte ich kurz mal darauf hinweisen, dass das Niveau insgesamt unterirdisch ist. Das finde ich sehr schade. Ist leider auch in vielen anderen Threads zu beobachten. Deswegen bin ich die letzten Wochen auch kaum noch hier unterwegs. Völlig unabhängig davon, was ich nun vom "Weaseln", von Shimano oder sonstwas halte, kann ich dieses Rumgeplänkel nicht mehr lesen. Wieso müssen in jedem Thread alte Kamelle wieder ausgegraben werden, obwohl sie mit dem aktuellen Diskussionsthema rein garnichts zu tun haben. 

Diskutiert doch bitte sachlich und wenn möglich technisch über die Dinge, aber lasst doch die elenden Sticheleien weg.
80 % der Postings in diesem Thread haben mit dem eigentlichen Thema nichts zu tun. Da gehts nur ums Denunzieren, Ärgern und darum, alles ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.

Wenn jemand nichts sachliches/technisches zum Thema beitragen kann, soll er sich seinen Kommentar doch einfach sparen. Auch dieses elende Getrolle mit dem "Chips und Bier holen" ist einfach nur lächerlich, unreif und überflüssig. Vielleicht zwacken einige mal ein paar Minuten bei der Suche nach dem nächsten dummen Spruch ab und denken darüber nach#c.

Ich bin dann mal wieder weg und lass euch weiter kabbeln#t.

Gruß


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Also, ich weiß ja nicht wie du deine Hänger löst @ Det!#h

Ich löse Meine definitiv nicht über die Rolle.

Denn ich schwöre dir, dass du so bei entsprechender Schnur jede, aber auch wirklich JEDE Rolle himmelst.

Nur mal so neben bei bemerkt!


Grüße von einem sich köstlichst amüsierenden Dirk.


----------



## Khaane (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Ich muss schon zugeben ... hochamüssant das Ganze hier ! :q :q :q
> 
> Watt hat eigentlich Carbon mit Plaste zu tun...ausser, dass in beiden Kohlenstoff drinnen ist?!? ;+



Kommt immer auf den Hersteller an - Wenn ich so auf einigen Billig-Rollen "Carbongehäuse" lese, da fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein.#c

Ob das CI4 einen Carbonverbundwerkstoff im eigentlichen Sinn darstellt ist der springende Punkt, ich denke das es sich um Polyamid mit einigen Kohlefaserschnippseln handelt.

Immerhin soll er ja 1,5 mal fester als der bisherige XT7-Kunststoff sein. (spricht auch für die Schnippseltheorie)
"Echter" Carbonverbundwerkstoff mit *eingelegten Webmatten* wäre viel zu teuer für die serienmäßige Herstellung von Rollengehäusen.

Was ich an allen nicht-metall Gehäusen auszusetzen habe, dass auf Dauer die Gewindegänge nicht mehr greifen werden - Da ist Alu und Mg-Al definitiv im Vorteil. (kommt drauf an, ob man die Rollen wartet)


----------



## Nick_A (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Seltsam, jetzt schreibt man einen *positiven* Faktor (ja, richtig gelesen ), einen nicht gerade unwesentlichen, zu den Kunstoff+Carbon Materialien, eingesetzt im Rotor, und das ist auch nicht richtig im Sinne der Shimantiker? |kopfkrat



Det ... weil es einfach nicht um "für oder gegen" Shimano-Rollen sondern um Deine unglaublichen und zum Himmel schreienden Theorien geht ! #q

Btw., ich bin kein Shimantiker, sondern ein Dai-Shi-Quan-Pen-Avetica-er !

 .... ich glaub das Wort muss ich mir patentieren lassen ... klingt ja richtig lecker ! :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Aber die Ausdrucksweise ist armselig und so wie ich Dich aus persönlichen Gesprächen kenne nicht Dein Niveau, das solltest Du so nicht stehenlassen. In der Wut (worauf auch immer) so zu schreiben ist das eine, es hier zu posten und stehenzulassen das andere.


Hast insofern recht, der Kessel kocht ein bischen.
Eben über diesen Label, dem einige Jünger und Propheten anscheinend sehr kritiklos folgen, das Zeug annehmen, als wenn es Manna sei.

Das wäre alles nicht so schlimm, wenn eben ... immer breiten Raum einnehmend, die Foren verseuchend, zuviel Zeit fressend.

In der Tat schreibe ich verkürzt, müßte man nochmal viel mehr ausholen, aber da wird es mit vielem Text auch nicht einfacher, und die Zeit ist auch begrenzt.
Das provokative Niveau wurde von einigen hier angefangen, zu allererst von den Protagonisten wie sundvogel oder slotti, die sich sozusagen als Admirale der "feindlichen" Japanischen Imperiumsarmee fühlen und aufführen. |supergri
Irgendwann folgt zwangläufig die Schlacht um Midway.
Dazwischen torpedieren dann noch z.B. russische U-Boote der Obelt-Klasse, aber strategisch ist das nicht bedeutsam.

Die Zeit ist aber reif, die Situtation mit "Alles neu macht der Herbst" sehr günstig: Die fraglichen Dinger sind unbewährt, der Ruf durch mehr oder weniger bezweifelte Verbesserungen bzw. Verschlimmerbesserungen angeschlagen, das ganze Zink und Carbon hat die Sinne getrübt, und die Übersicht vernebelt, und plötzlich zeigt sich nach langer Zeit und einer beobachtbaren Entwicklung: Shimano ist nicht mehr so top, hat sich arg heruntergearbeitet, es gibt eine Reihe besserer Rollen, zudem erheblich günstiger. Das P/L ist also grottenschlecht.

Das ist jetzt zwar arge Ketzerei für den gläubigen Shimantiker, aber das ändert nichts daran. Sowas zu bauen wie die beiden stark gezinkten Einsteigerrollen, das traute sich bisher niemand. 

Zudem sind andere Rollen solange am Markt, dass sie als vielhundertfach bewährt gelten können, jetzt mehr als ein paar Jahre ihren Dienst taten und immer noch funktionieren, und sich als wahres High-End erwiesen haben, funktional und verläßlich sind. Das sind die, die einen Angler eigentlich interessieren dürften.
Wenn man jetzt zu einer gerade passend erscheinenden Zeit die Schwachstellen auf die wunden Punkte der Shimano-Produkte legt, dann muss es arg knacken und knirschen, wegen der anscheinend arg intensiven Emotionalität einiger mit ihren Rollen verheirateten, aber heiße Luft kommt i.d.R. von den Jünger und Propheten.
Wenige positive Ausnahmen, die mal vergleichbare Fakten bringen. 

*Interessant ist doch in erster Linie: Wie unterscheidet sich das jeweilige neue vom alten Modell, wie wirken sich die Änderungen aus, was taugt das neue gegenüber seinen Vorgängern?*


----------



## ok1 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Leute, Leute ... zum Thema habe ich bei solchen Threads gar nicht erst Lust was zu sagen. Wo man im Netz auch hinschaut, es prügeln sich immer die gleichen Typen. Und ganz ehrlich - wenn man von draussen emotionsfrei darauf schaut, dann macht dabei überhaupt keiner der Teilnehmer ein gutes Bild. Ein großer Teil der Beiträge ist voller Emotionen und frei von nutzbringenden Informationen. Ihr seid alles erwachsene Leute, ein Teil kennt sich von Angesicht zu Angesicht. Da kann man doch etwas sachlicher miteinander umgehen. Das ist hier ein öffentliches Forum mit Strahlkraft. Hier lesen auch etliche Jungangler mit. Vielleicht ist es ja möglich die Prügelei hier einfach zu beenden.

Gruß

Olaf Karsten


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal Hänger gelöst, oder kommt das bei Dir nicht vor?
> 
> Denk mal drüber nach, da ist die (insbesondere Geflecht-)Schnur sehr vorgespannt, und dann wird kräftig gerissen.
> Killt viele Rollen, viele gute Rollen, viele Vollmetallrollen auch.



Hab ich an jedem Angeltag 3-10mal. Killt scheinbar keine 2500er Shimanos mit 15lb Leine. :q Oder ich mache was falsch. |kopfkrat Ich kenn einen, der hat es 6 Jahre lang nicht geschafft seine 1000er Stradic auf diese Weise zu killen. Hmmm. Tja, Theorie und Praxis kann man da nur sagen. Einen Volmetallrotor brauch ich jedenfalls nicht. Das einmalige Experiment mit sowas (aus der Reihe der vermeintlich "besseren" Rollen) ging gewaltig nach Hinten los. :g


----------



## ok1 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei manchem der sich hier für einen Experten hält und meint, das alles was von wem auch immer an Rollen hergestellt wird technisch zumindest zweifelhaft ist, der sollte sein ganzes Wissen und Können einfach mal in den Rollenbau einbringen.....
> 
> Der müsste ja locker in der Lage sein, endlich eine vernünftige Rolle zu einem vernünftigen Preis zu bauen - und könnte dann damit locker alles bisherige auf dem Markt befindliche - von Shimano über Daiwa und Quantum bis hin zu Van Staal oder was es sonst noch alles gibt - vom Markt fegen.............
> 
> Zum einen frage ich mich immer noch, woher bei manchen dieses als "fundiert" dargestellte "Wíssen" kommen soll - zum andern würde ich gerne mal den Banker sehen und seine Reaktion, wenns um die Finanzierung eines solchen Konzeptes mit dem vorhandenen "Expertenwissen" geht.............



Fein, endlich mal ein sachlicher Beitrag direkt vom Admin. Das nimmt doch gleich den Druck aus dem Geschehen. Glückwunsch zur gelungenen Moderation dieses Threads. 

Olaf


----------



## Khaane (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Naja 7 Seiten haben wir schon voll - Es erwarten uns noch knapp 100 Seiten voller Emotionen und leer gegessener Chipstüten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Det ... weil es einfach nicht um "für oder gegen" Shimano-Rollen sondern um Deine unglaublichen und zum Himmel schreienden Theorien geht !


Das hat gleich mehrfach nichts mit Theorie zu tun, 
erstens, weil es gerade an Theorie fehlt (Hätten wir sie doch endlich mal, müßten wir nicht mühsam diskutieren, z.B. einen Anhaltswert was man wofür an Rollenstabilität braucht),
und zweitens weil es einfache analytische Ergebnisse aus der Praxis sind. 

Ich traue mir da eine schnelle Einschätzung zu, dafür tue ich auch was.



Nick_A schrieb:


> Btw., ich bin kein Shimantiker, sondern ein Dai-Shi-Quan-Pen-Avetica-er !
> 
> .... ich glaub das Wort muss ich mir patentieren lassen ... klingt ja richtig lecker ! :q


Das erhebt Dich aus dem Kreis der einfachen Shimantiker, der breitere Überblick ist sehr positiv! #6


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Fein, endlich mal ein sachlicher Beitrag direkt vom Admin.

Aber recht hat er trotzdem.

Manch einer tippt sich täglich in Online-Foren die Finger wund (wieviele Wörter das wohl am Tag sind??? |bigeyes), um Andere davon zu überzeugen, daß er der absolute Spezialist sei.

Andere würden solche außergewöhnlichen Talente zu Geld machen (evtl. Job verfehlt?) oder einfach angeln gehen...

Aber vielleicht besteht das außergewöhnliche Talent ja wiederum aus dem Finger wund tippen und sich über irgendwelche Thematiken sonst was auszumalen... |kopfkrat Wo bleibt da eigentl. noch die Zeit zum Bauen, Schrauben, Forschen und ausgiebig testen? Und geangelt werden muß ja auch noch...


----------



## Slotti (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das provokative Niveau wurde von einigen hier angefangen, zu allererst von den Protagonisten wie sundvogel oder slotti, die sich sozusagen als Admirale der "feindlichen" Japanischen Imperiumsarmee fühlen und aufführen. |supergri




aber sonst gehts noch?

Ich würde sagen du liest dir den Thread nochmal ganz genau durch besonders gleich die ersten Zeilen von deinem ersten Post #11 , da kommt gleich was von "beschiss vom feinsten" und am ende das hier : 





AngelDet schrieb:


> Das sind *Spielzeuge für große Jungs*, keine Arbeitsgeräte für den Fischfang, von daher muss man der Begeisterung und Beschäftigung vieler Angler einfach auch unter dem Aspekt Beschäftigungstherapie und Suchtmittel den Raum zugestehen, die ganzen überfälligen und aufgesparten EURonen müssen auch wieder sinnvoll wech.



und da unterstellst du mir provokativ zu sein? Bis dahin hatte ich noch gar nichts gepostet....


Eigentlich war alles friedlich, irgendwie sind bei dir immer nur die anderen Schuld außerdem wirkt deine Art zu posten meistens sehr arrogant bis provozierend aber wenn man dir das versucht in irgendeiner Weise klarzumachen stellst du dann recht flott klar man sei einfach nur zu dumm das zu kapieren. Ist ja hier nicht das erste mal.

Sorry aber das hat was von Selbstüberschätzung und Realitätsverlust.


----------



## angelspezi82 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Wo bleibt da eigentl. noch die Zeit zum Bauen, Schrauben, Forschen und ausgiebig testen? Und geangelt werden muß ja auch noch...



der Tag hat 24 Stunden ... und wer schläft, verliert :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Nochmal auf den Kern gezielt:

*Interessant ist doch in erster Linie: Wie unterscheidet sich das jeweilige neue vom alten Modell, wie wirken sich die Änderungen aus, was taugt das neue gegenüber seinen Vorgängern?*

Wer hat Fakten, Messungen, Zahlen, Bilder ?

Bis dahin gute Nacht! #h


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Schlaf gut! :m


----------



## duck_68 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> Bis dahin gute Nacht! #h




Bitte sebst daran halten#6


----------



## Nick_A (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> . . . .
> Das wäre alles nicht so schlimm, wenn eben ... immer breiten Raum einnehmend, die Foren verseuchend, zuviel Zeit fressend.
> 
> In der Tat schreibe ich verkürzt, müßte man nochmal viel mehr ausholen, aber da wird es mit vielem Text auch nicht einfacher, und die Zeit ist auch begrenzt.[/B]




#q#q#q

Is ja wahnsinn .... Du hast alleine in diesem Thread bereits ettliche Seiten vollgeschrieben .... und sagst dann, daß Du eigentlich noch weiter ausholen solltest und schon "verkürzt" schreibst ?!?|bigeyes|bigeyes                                 |kopfkrat;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Ein mit mir befreundeter Jurist (auch Angler übrigens) hat seinesgleichen (Juristen) des öfteren schon mal so charakterisiert:
Möglichst überzeugendes auftreten bei völliger Ahnungslosigkeit....

*Ähnlichkeiten mit lebenden Personen oder Ereignissen rund ums Angeln wären da natürlich völlig zufällig, es geht um Juristen!!*


PS:
Hatte das Glück am Mittwoch mit dem Produktentwickler (neudeutsch Product Manager) einer in ganz Europa tätigen Angelgerätefirma ausführlich zu sprechen. Ist schon interessant was man mitbekommt, welche Kriterien angelegt werden für Rollen in den verschiedenen Segmenten, wie Materialien ausgesucht werden, was selber entwickelt wird, was einfach eingekauft wird, welche Konstruktionsmerkmale mit welchen Materialien am besten zusammen passen, welche Vor- und Nachteile auch z. B. konstruktionsbedingt die gebräuchlichen Konstruktionen haben (Wormshaft, Exzenter, S - Kurve), warum manche Firmen wie produzieren (lassen) - oft wegen Patenten - und, und, und............ Sehr fachlich, sehr kompetent. 

Da sieht man dann solche Diskusionen/Diskutanten wie hier zugegeben mit etwas anderen Augen...........


----------



## duck_68 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein mit mir befreundeter Jurist (auch Angler übrigens) hat seinesgleichen (Juristen) des öfteren schon mal so charakterisiert:
> Möglichst überzeugendes auftreten bei völliger Ahnungslosigkeit....
> 
> Ähnlichkeiten mit lebenden Personen oder Ereignissen rund ums Angeln wären da natürlich völlig zufällig, es geht um Juristen!!



Thomas, wenn ich das gepostet hätte, würde ich jetzt vermutlich auf der Strafbank brummen


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Um solche "Mißverständnisse" zu vermeiden, hab ich das dann nochmal extra fettgedruckt:


> *Ähnlichkeiten mit lebenden Personen oder Ereignissen rund ums Angeln wären da natürlich völlig zufällig, es geht um Juristen!!*


----------



## duck_68 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Thomas, ich weiß nur hätt' ich bei mir auch "kein gutes Gefühl" gehabt, wenn ich es auch durch den dicksten Blumenstrauß gepostet hätte


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Zu Recht, weil Wiederholungstäter.... :q


----------



## duck_68 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

bin ja schon wieder ruhig


----------



## angelspezi82 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Martin: Verwarnungen: 0/2 (4) :q:q:q


----------



## Khaane (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Martin: Verwarnungen: 0/2 (4) :q:q:q


  :q:q:q


----------



## duck_68 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht - gell


----------



## angelspezi82 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

ZONK !!!


Verwarnungen: *2*/2 (4)


Game over :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## duck_68 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ZONK !!!
> 
> 
> Verwarnungen: *2*/2 (*6*)
> ...





Dann wäre "ZONK" erstmal "Game Over"  und soweit hab ich mich dann doch im Griff....  da kann noch soviel gedettet werden


----------



## angelspezi82 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

is ja auch gut so ... !


----------



## Algon (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Wenn jemand nichts sachliches/technisches zum Thema beitragen kann, soll er sich seinen Kommentar doch einfach sparen. Auch dieses elende Getrolle mit dem "Chips und Bier holen" ist einfach nur lächerlich, unreif und überflüssig. Vielleicht zwacken einige mal ein paar Minuten bei der Suche nach dem nächsten dummen Spruch ab und denken darüber nach#c.


 
Genau das ist das Problem: 
Es wird hier alles viel zu ernst genommen!!!

MfG Algon


----------



## worker_one (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Ohh mann!
Das Gesabbel hier ist doch genauso Nutzlos wie die Hoden vom Papst...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



worker_one schrieb:


> Nutzlos wie die Hoden vom Papst...



Cooler Spruch! :m


----------



## Khaane (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



worker_one schrieb:


> Ohh mann!
> Das Gesabbel hier ist doch genauso Nutzlos wie die Hoden vom Papst...



Sag das mal nicht zu laut. :m


----------



## Jason V (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

@ Slotti
Coole Sig :m


----------



## angelspezi82 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

@ Martin

N*obelt* geht die Welt zu Grunde  Cl4 für alle!


----------



## zokky (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Ab welcher Grösse wird denn die BAITRUNNER D erhältlich sein?


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Mal etwas nachgedacht und das obige Posting gelöscht, wobei ich sicher mit allem Recht hatte. Ich finde dieses rumgedette und rumgespamme ziemlich nervig und anstrengend, aber letztlich denke ich, dass man sich auf diese Niveau nicht herablassen muß. Ich denke, dass man sich nicht von so einem Möchtegernpopanz so provozieren lassen darf. Thomas hat ja schon den Juristenvergleich gezogen.

Nix für ungut, auch wenn der Papst seine Eier nicht braucht. Jetzt halte ich mich hier raus, wieviel Mist auch noch kommt.


----------



## duck_68 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> @ Martin
> 
> N*obelt* geht die Welt zu Grunde  Cl4 für alle!



Net schlecht:m:m:m


----------



## bobbl (4. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Ich freu mich immer, wenn ich zu neuen und für mich interessanten Sachen einen Praxistestbericht finde...das nonplusultra ist in der Hinsicht Khaanes Reviewthreat, nochmal danke dafür!

Was ich aber echt schade finde ist, dass man sich, obwohl man schon eine große Gemeinsamkeit, in dem Fall das Angeln, hat sich zerstreitet.
Und Grund dafür sind dann unterschiedliche Meinungen, die das Hobby betreffen, ich finde das schade.

Diskutieren, klar! Aber Streiten ist überzogen, erst recht wegen Rollen die noch nicht auf dem breiten Markt erhältlich sind. 

mfg Bobbl


----------



## stichling-hunter (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Nach all diesen von Angeldet provokant erdetteten Beschimpfungen wie Shimantiker, Plasterollenfischer, keine richtigen Männer usw. ...

Da könnte man doch glatt im Umkehrschluß darauf schließen...
AngelDet: der engstirning denkende Shimhater, selbsternannte SPROfessionell, Permanent-Tipper, Carphunter ???


nichts für Ungut aber der Thread wurde seit Teilnahme gewisser Ellenlang-nichts-sagenden-Texte-Verfasser nur noch ins lächerliche gezogen... verdient ein absolutes Mega- LOL ähnlich wie im Zinkthread


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Ich werde mich heir nich groß beteiligen, da
> 1. die Fronten sowas von verhärtet sind, dass jede Diskussion zwecklos ist, völlig egal wer Recht und er Unrecht hat.



Desertiert da jemand aus der Armee der Schrauber? Ob das Napoleon goutieren wird? 

Aber so oder so, es wird einsam um den Feldherrn...



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Diskutiert doch bitte sachlich und wenn möglich technisch über die Dinge, aber lasst doch die elenden Sticheleien weg. 80 % der Postings in diesem Thread haben mit dem eigentlichen Thema nichts zu tun.



Wie auch Deines.



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Da gehts nur ums Denunzieren, Ärgern und darum, alles ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.



Ich hab da so eine Vermutung, warum diese Diskussionen immer ausarten...:g 

Aber hält Dich ja niemand von ab on-topic zu bleiben und Dich wohltuend abzuheben... 



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Auch dieses elende Getrolle mit dem "Chips und Bier holen" ist einfach nur lächerlich, unreif und überflüssig.



Aber lieber betätigst Du Dich als Heckenschütze und eröffnest eine zweite Front. 

Nicht, dass sich hier noch jemand unrechtmäßig amüsiert. Wenn man schon nicht teilnimmt am Gekabbel, sollte man schließlich wenigstens ernsthaft betroffen tun...

Keks?


----------



## TRANSformator (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Kennt ihr das, wenn man etwas sieht/liest und in einem dann eine gewisse Scham empor steigt, obwohl man eigentlich nur Zuschauer ist#t?

Ich habe meiner Freundin gerade mal gebeten, einen Blick auf diesen Thread zu werfen, ohne dass ich vorher irgendeinen Kommentar dazu gemacht habe. Nach 5-minütigem lesen kam O-Ton: "Die schreiben ja alle nur dummes Zeug, was für Freaks."

Völlig abgedreht, was hier abgeht. Peinlicher gehts nicht mehr.
Selbst der Administrator lässt sich mittlerweile zu fraglichen Kommentare hinreißen, für die andere eine Verwarnung riskiert hätten. Fraglich sind solche Kommentare sicher nur für diejenigen, die das ganze neutral sehen oder die mit diesen Kommentaren angesprochen werden. Ich weiß nicht, wie die Aufgaben eines Admins genau defniert sind, ich würde mir jedoch wünschen, sowas nicht aus den Fingern eines Admins lesen zu müssen. Sicher ist der Admin auch nur ein Mensch, aber in diesen Momenten verliert er in meinen Augen leider etwas von seiner Unnahbarkeit. Das ist wie gesagt alles nur meine persönliche Meinung, muss daher nicht richtig sein. Richtig ist letztlich, was der Admin sagt.

Nunja, zu meinem Posting braucht auch niemand etwas schreiben, dann brauch ich darauf auch nicht antworten und mein Name erscheint nicht zu häufig im Zuge dieser "Diskussion".

Ich bin dann mal weg....


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das, wenn man etwas sieht/liest und in einem dann eine gewisse Scham empor steigt, obwohl man eigentlich nur Zuschauer ist#t?



Ja, Fremdscham. Aber gut, jedem, was jedem gebührt...:m



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Völlig abgedreht, was hier abgeht. Peinlicher gehts nicht mehr. Selbst der Administrator lässt sich mittlerweile zu fraglichen Kommentare hinreißen, für die andere eine Verwarnung riskiert hätten. Fraglich sind solche Kommentare sicher nur für diejenigen, die das ganze neutral sehen oder die mit diesen Kommentaren angesprochen werden. Ich weiß nicht, wie die Aufgaben eines Admins genau defniert sind, ich würde mir jedoch wünschen, sowas nicht aus den Fingern eines Admins lesen zu müssen. Sicher ist der Admin auch nur ein Mensch, aber in diesen Momenten verliert er in meinen Augen leider etwas von seiner Unnahbarkeit. Das ist wie gesagt alles nur meine persönliche Meinung, muss daher nicht richtig sein. Richtig ist letztlich, was der Admin sagt.



Auch als Admin darf man doch eine Meinung haben, oder nicht? Hat die sich nicht langsam - gewissermaßen von Thread zu Thread - herausgeschält? Und liegt es nicht am provozierend geschriebenen Stuß eines Napoleons, dass diese Diskussionen schrotten und man am Ende nur noch drei Möglichkeiten hat:

1) Kopfschütteln
2) Stuß als Stuß markieren
3) Herzlich lachen

Ich bin ja für 3) vor 2). Wider den Ernst des Rollenbaus, gewissermaßen.:m


----------



## RheinBarbe (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Ich finde euch Shimano-Freaks lustig. Jeder ist hier der bessere Werkstoffexperte als sein Vorgänger, jeder schmeisst hier mit den wildesten Zahlen um sich, braucht man das?

Viel Spass noch beim genauen analysieren jeder Schraube, ich geh mal angeln.


----------



## TRANSformator (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Desertiert da jemand aus der Armee der Schrauber? Ob das Napoleon goutieren wird?
> 
> Aber so oder so, es wird einsam um den Feldherrn...
> 
> ...



Du hast nichts von dem verstanden, was ich geschrieben habe. Sicher war auch mein Posting off-topic, aber zu einem Zeitpunkt, an dem Hopfen und Malz in dieser Diskussion schon verloren waren. Im übrigen ist die Qualität deiner Zitate unter aller Sau, man zitiert nicht, indem man die Aussagen des Zitierten zerstückelt und aus dem Zusammenhang reißt. Sowas hat null Aussagekraft und wird ansonsten nur von der yellow press und der Bild u.a. so gehandhabt. Zu On-topic Kommentaren werde ich mich übrigens erst hinreißen lassen, wenn ich halbwegs Erfahrungen mit den neuen Shimanos gemacht habe. Dazu muss ich die Dinger aber erstmal Probe fühlen und fischen.

Was du von Armee der Schrauber und Napoleon faselst, weiß ich nicht. Wie schon so oft ist Det mir genauso unbekannt wie dir (wenn nicht noch unbekannter). In der ganzen Zeit als Member hier im Board habe ich mit Det nicht mehr kommuniziert als mit allen anderen auch.
Wenn ich etwas schreibe, dann basiert das immer auf meiner eigenen Meinung und eigenen Erfahrungen. Was andere (egal ob du oder Det) davon halten ist mir völlig egal. Es gibt sicherlich Dinge, bei denen ich und Det (und andere auch) ähnlicher Meinung sind, genauso gibt es aber auch ebensoviel Themen, die wir unterschiedlich sehen. Allerdings bin ich so reif und mache daraus keine globale Theateraufführung mit den 100 dümmsten Sprüchen, die es jemals gab. Da fällt sowas natürlich nicht so offensichtlich ins Auge.
Du sieht also, das hat mit "desertieren" nicht viel zu tun, es gibt auch nichts, von dem ich desertieren könnte. Solche Kommentare habe ich mittlerweile aber schon öfter von den immer gleichen Leuten lesen müssen. Um das zu komplettieren, ich könnte dir ebenso vorwerfen, dass du dem Martin oder dem sundvogel nacheiferst, aber das werde ich nicht tun, da ich dir ausreichend Qualifikation zur Bildung einer eigenen Meinung zuspreche.

So das war jetzt auch alles von mir. Diese Spielchen machen mir keinen Spaß...euch aber noch viel Spaß.

Gruß


----------



## TRANSformator (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ja, Fremdscham. Aber gut, jedem, was jedem gebührt...:m
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sicher darf ein Admin eine eigene Meinung habe, die darf ein Schiedsrichter auch haben oder etwa doch nicht!?
Ansonsten habe ich meine Auffassung zu den (Nicht-)Aufgaben eines Admins oben weiter beschrieben. Dies hier nochmal zu wiederholen wäre neben unnötiger Tipperei auch noch doppelt gemoppelt.

So, ich gehe nun mit meiner wunderschönen Freundin frühstücken. Guten Morgen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Ich sach hier nur noch:

Es gibt Leute, die haben Ahnung von Mechanik.

Und es gibt eben Leute, die lesen Werbeblättchen, und meinen sie haben Ahnung. Sie haben auch schon mal eine Rolle in der Hand gehabt und einen Fisch gefangen. Obwohl sie nichtmal eine Schraube richtig herum drehen können ...

Das ist wie mit den Eunuchen, die meinen sie haben Ahnung vom Kindermachen und Frau glücklich machen, und geben die Expertentips in großem Stile, usw.
Und da rennen einfach zuviele rum, außer rumflamen nichts mehr gebacken bekommen, usw.

Da kann man einfach nur sagen, wohl bekommt's, irgendwann erstickt sich das dann selber, auch ok, wenn es nicht (mehr) anders geht, braucht leider einige Zeit, wie ein Waldbrand, der irgendwann sich selbst auffrißt und verlöscht.

Schade ist nur, dass ein konstruktives und erbauliches Miteinander auf der Stecke bleibt ...
Zeit und Raum, etwas zu diskutieren und zu Lösungen zu entwickeln, die raren interessanten Werte für Entscheidungshilfen zusammenzukratzen, jetzt durch Flamerei und Rumgetrolle kaputtgemacht wurde und wird.

In dem Sinne, meine Ignore-List wird halt immer ein bischen voller, ein paar interessante Leute #h und interessante Posts gibt's halt immer noch. Gibt sogar noch welche, die können auch kritisch, aber konstruktiv kritisch schreiben und diskutieren.

Schade, dass man als Threadersteller die Ignore-List nicht als Schreibschutzfilter im Forum einsetzen kann, würde nach meinem Dafürhalten einiges retten.


----------



## Slotti (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

einfach unglaublich, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein....


----------



## duck_68 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Schade ist nur, dass ein konstruktives und erbauliches Miteinander auf der Stecke bleibt ...
> Zeit und Raum, etwas zu diskutieren und zu Lösungen zu entwickeln, die raren interessanten Werte für Entscheidungshilfen zusammenzukratzen, jetzt durch Flamerei und Rumgetrolle kaputtgemacht wurde und wird.
> ...




Dann lies Dir mal Deine Flame-Postings gegen Shimano und Shimano-user durch, dann wird vielleicht auch Dir klar, WARUM 





> ein konstruktives und erbauliches Miteinander auf der Stecke bleibt ...



Ich wünsche einen schönen Samstag zum Nachdenken!


----------



## padotcom (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und es gibt eben Leute, die lesen Werbeblättchen, und meinen sie haben Ahnung. Sie haben auch schon mal eine Rolle in der Hand gehabt und einen Fisch gefangen. Obwohl sie nichtmal eine Schraube richtig herum drehen können ...


 
Soll heißen, wer keine Schraube richtig herum drehen kann ist ein schlechter Angler? Schraube locker??

mfg
Peter


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Wie kommst Du auf und wo steht "Angler"? 
Wer keine Schraube richtig herum drehen kann, ist ein schlechter Mechaniker, das liegt doch wohl eindeutig auf der Hand.


----------



## padotcom (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

...und einen Fisch gefangen. Obwohl sie nichtmal eine Schraube richtig herum drehen können ...

Da stehts.

mfg
Peter


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Dann lies Dir mal Deine Flame-Postings gegen Shimano und Shimano-user durch, dann wird vielleicht auch Dir klar, WARUM
> 
> Ich wünsche einen schönen Samstag zum Nachdenken!


Da siehste mal wie schlimm das ist, ist infektiös, droht sogar mich anzustecken!

Und finde ich in der Tat alles nicht so gut, wenn eine Diskussion auf die schiefe Bahn gerät.
Wenn man sich mal die Posts, die wirklich was zum Thema, und die, die irgendwie nur noch was mit Flamewar zu tun haben,
dann ist das eine schlechte Quote. Das geht aber schon über viele Threads, schon sehr lange, wird anscheinend immer heftiger, und auch kleine dämliche Nadelstiche unter der Gürtellinie zählen. Ob sozusagen der Vorschlaghammer die richtige Gegenstrategie ist, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen.

Und: War in diesem Thread schon angefangen, bevor ich überhaupt was dazu schrieb.


----------



## duck_68 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da siehste mal wie schlimm das ist, ist infektiös, droht sogar mich anzustecken! :m
> 
> Und finde ich in der Tat alles nicht so gut, wenn eine Diskussion auf die schiefe Bahn gerät.
> Wenn man sich mal die Posts, die wirklich was zum Thema, und die, die irgendwie nur noch was mit Flamewar zu tun haben,
> dann ist das eine schlechte Quote. Das geht aber schon über viele Threads, schon sehr lange, wird anscheinend immer heftiger, und: War in diesem Thread schon angefangen, bevor ich überhaupt was dazu schrieb.



Warum dann nicht man selbst mit "angezogener Handbremse" antworten - der Zirkus hier ging eindeutig erst NACH einigen Deiner Postings los....


----------



## caddel (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ..
> 
> 3. Entsorgung per ebay und co
> Sind unfaire Praktiken, also gebrauchte Rollen ohne Prüfung+Rückgaberecht, im Sinne aller Angler, besonder deren, die eigentlich weniger Geld haben? Die als Jugendliche auf sowas leicht reinfallen...
> ...







AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich sach hier nur noch:
> 
> Es gibt Leute, die haben Ahnung von Mechanik.
> 
> ...



und es gibt Leute die glauben von etwas Ahnung zu haben und posten es dann auch noch.

http://www.schwaben.ihk.de/dokumente/merkblaetter/M37216.pdf


----------



## Khaane (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



padotcom schrieb:


> ...und einen Fisch gefangen. Obwohl sie nichtmal eine Schraube richtig herum drehen können ...
> 
> Da stehts.
> 
> ...



Warum diese Kleinlichkeiten? Du weisst doch sehr genau, was Det gemeint hat - Geh mal mit einem Karpfenangler 1 Woche an den See, der keine Schraub richtig herum drehen kann.

Da wünsch ich dir viel Spaß. :q

Eine gewisse handwerkliche Fertigkeit gehört zum Angeln einfach dazu, sei es bei der Wartung, Zeltaufbau, Notreparatur von Tackle etc.


----------



## Khaane (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



caddel schrieb:


> und es gibt Leute die glauben von etwas Ahnung zu haben und posten es dann auch noch.
> 
> http://www.schwaben.ihk.de/dokumente/merkblaetter/M37216.pdf



Gleiches gilt für dich - Vollkommen deplatzierte Spitzfindigkeit.

Damit bewirkst absolut das Gegenteil und machst dich lächerlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

@caddel
Der heute weitaus wichtigste Kaufweg bei relativ teuren Rollen ist Online-Vertrieb und das dafür gültige Fernhandelsgesetz. Die Rollen, die es irgendwo erheblich günstiger gibt.


----------



## caddel (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Khaane schrieb:


> Gleiches gilt für dich - Vollkommen deplatzierte Spitzfindigkeit.
> 
> Damit bewirkst absolut das Gegenteil und machst dich lächerlich.



Nicht Spitzfindigkeit sondern Rechtsprechung und Gesetz


----------



## caddel (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @caddel
> Der heute weitaus wichtigste Kaufweg bei relativ teuren Rollen ist Online-Vertrieb und das dafür gültige Fernhandelsgesetz. Die Rollen, die es irgendwo erheblich günstiger gibt.



Das wiederum ist richtig, aber nicht alle gewerblichen Händler haben einen Online-Shop


----------



## Khaane (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



caddel schrieb:


> Nicht Spitzfindigkeit sondern Rechtsprechung und Gesetz



Dann aber direkt aus dem BGB mit Querverweisen, das langt vollkommen und ist deutlicher als der Wisch des IHK.

Im BGB weiss man was Fakt ist, den Wisch der IHK ist für Kassenmitarbeiter oder sonstwie Leute geeignet, die nicht in der Lage sind, mit Gesetzestexten zu arbeiten.
Dort habe ich so gut sie keine Verweise auf Paragrafen und bin auf Gedei und Verberb dem Gebrabbel der IHK ausgesetzt.

Wenn schon, dann richtig


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



caddel schrieb:


> Das wiederum ist richtig, aber nicht alle gewerblichen Händler haben einen Online-Shop



Aber der Einwurf passt einfach nicht.

1) Den Hauptteil teurerer neuer Rollen kauf ich zumindest Online, da wo es Sonderangebote gibt.

2) Die neuen, die ich in einem Laden direkt kaufe, schaue ich mir genau an, prüfe vor Ort, und bin immer 100% zufrieden gewesen, no Problem. Kenne ich mit von mir live frequentierten Angelshops aber eh nicht.

3) Probleme gabs immer nur bei gebrauchten Rollen im Online-Kauf (wie ebay), wo der Verkäufer und der Käufer (ich) erheblich Diskrepanzen in der Bewertung des Zustandes der Rolle hatten, und eine Rückgabe bei Nichtgefallen nicht explizit eingeschlossen war, der Verkäufer auf seinem "so einwandfrei wie beschrieben" Standpunkt stur beharrte, und sich bei Gebrauchtartikeln um 50-100 EUR ein Rechtsstreit darüber nicht lohnt(e).

4) Wenn man eine gebrauchte Rolle von einem anderen Angler live ausprobiert, inspiziert ala 2), und dann abkauft/verhandelt, sehe ich da auch keine echten Probleme.


----------



## Bibbelmann (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



> CI4 stands for Carbon Interfusion with the 4 referring to the number of electrons in the Carbon atom.


die Windbeutel


----------



## Khaane (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> die Windbeutel



Alleine "Kohlenstoff-Anreicherung" - Die 4 steht für die 4 Kohlenstoffelektronen?

Hat Kohlenstoff nicht 6 Elektronen? Die 4 kann höchsten für die maximal möglichen Bindungen stehen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Khaane schrieb:


> Hat Kohlenstoff nicht 6 Elektronen? Die 4 kann höchsten für die maximal möglichen Bindungen stehen. |kopfkrat


2 in der Innen- und 4 in der Außenschale, dazu 4 unbesetzte Stellen, von 8 im Orbital.


----------



## Algon (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Hallom

mal ein Frage zu CI4 bei Angelrollen.
Wenn ich Carbon höre denke ich als erstes an Matten/Geflecht. Werden bei den Rollen solche Matten in Form geprest, oder wird da "Plastik" nur mit Carbonfasern vermischt und gegogossen?

MfG Algon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Algon schrieb:


> oder wird da "Plastik" nur mit Carbonfasern vermischt und gegogossen?


Die Technologie ist jedenfalls "uralt" und lange eingesetzt, mit Whiskers (kurzen Fasern) und sogar schon Titan-Whiskers wurde schon seit 1982 Rollen gebaut, mit dem Ziel der belastbareren Kunststoffkonstruktionen.
Die gleiche Fasermatten+Laminiertechnologie wie bei Ruten kann nicht eingesetzt werden, weil man diese Fasermatten nicht so scharf verknicken darf, wie man es für Gehäuseteile und Rotoren benötigt. 
Du darfst eine einzelne Kohlefaser sowie ihren Mattenverbund in einer großen Fläche nicht rechtwinklig scharf abknicken, da nützt das beste E-Modul nichts. Wenn man kleine freie Fasern nimmt, kann die eine so und die andere so stehen, kein Problem mit dem abbrechen.

Vlt. haben sie auch was Neues erfunden, das wäre ja schon interessant.


----------



## Algon (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Kann man die hier erwähnten Vorteile von Carbon gelten lassen, da es ja kein Carbon im Sinne von Carbongeflecht (Fahrad, Flugzeug,Auto,Angelruten) ist?

MFG Algon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Schau mal hier:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monocrystalline_whisker
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allotropes_of_carbon

Das mit den Whiskers funktioniert und macht Kunststoffe fester.
Einer der ersten, die sowas gebaut haben, war die alte Shakespeare.
Heute fällt das in das mit *Nanotechnologie* benannte Gebiet.

Das herkömmliche Laminieren, große Faserstränge mit Harz verkleben, ist viel grober, regelrecht makroskopisch.

Gab bisher schon sehr wüste Begriffe, wie von Daiwa das "Amorphous Whisker Carbon".
http://www.icollector.com/A-Daiwa-A...-fly-rod-9ft-3in-2-piece-in-named-bag_i722121


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Das wir "normale Benutzer" eine Angelrolle schlecht in sowas reingucken können,
die Hersteller anscheinend wenig Interesse zeigen en detail die Kunststofftechnologie zu offenbaren, und man sich schnell darin verliert ,

bleibt sinnigerweise eines, was ich oben schon ansprach:

Altes und neues Rollenmodell nebeneinanderlegen und gleich belasten, drücken, ziehen, biegen.
Wenn man hier bei der neuen Kunststoffkonstruktion Abweichungen zu alten Kunststoffkonstruktionen, Mg-Konstruktionen und Al-Konstruktionen findet, ist das eine praktische und auch nützliche Aussage.


----------



## mauser (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Endlich weiß ich, wie wann auf über 11.000 Beiträge kommt:q:q


----------



## BigEarn (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Ich habe mir das hier jetzt größtenteils mal durchgelesen und viel mehr als die Frage, wie gut, stabil oder haltbar die neuen Shimano Modelle sind, interessiert es mich mittlerweile (nach dem Genuß dieses und einiger anderer Treads), wieviel Zeit Du, Det, täglich damit verbringst irgendwelche Angelrollen in Einzelteile zu zerlegen und jedes davon einer Belastungsprüfung zu unterziehen und was Du Dir letzten Endes davon versprichst, wenn Du nicht gerade im Bereich Rollenbau/-konstruktion professionell tätig bist. Wenn ich hier immer wieder lese, welche Rollen Du schon alle in der Hand gehabt, zerlegt und analysiert hast, frage ich mich darüber hinaus auch noch, ob Du nebenher noch Zeit für die Arbeit, geschweige denn zum Angeln selbst hast. So wie es den Eindruck macht, kann ich mir nämlich kaum vorstellen, dass Du noch viel Zeit hast, das Gerät in der Praxis den Belastungen auszusetzen, von denen Du hier so oft schreibst. 
Es ist ja gut, wenn man die Qualität von Sachen hinterfragt und nicht allem blind vertraut, aber das grenzt hier ja schon an krankhafte Besessenheit. Die Zeit die Du mit deiner "Forschung" und Aufklärungsarbeit hier im Forumg verbringst, könntest Du auch nützlicher investieren und Dir von den gesparten Opportunitätskosten ab und zu mal eine neue nicht ewig haltbare Rolle gönnen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Da gibt einen ganz einfachen Punkt, rechne mal die Jahre aus zwischen 16 und 48, und verteile Deine Feststellung nochmal neu, und rechne deine Gesamtlebenszeit da mal gegen. Und ich gucke z.B. kein TV, bringt erheblich Zeit für Angelthemen. 

Ich kann hier nur nochmal die Definition von Thomas rausholen,
damit nicht nur ich das gesagt habe , er hat hier mehr Autorität:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
> Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem *persönlichen* Angelstil funktionieren....



Meine persönlicher Angelstil würde sich wohl momentan mit der Daiwa Branzino abdecken lassen, zudem optisch zeitlos schick, mit der Shimano Aspire FA hab ich schon mal überlegt, ist aber ein Tick zuwenig. 
Dann möchte ich aber gerne mindestens 4 gleiche Rollen haben, um schonmal nicht immer wechseln zu müssen, und die doppelte Zahl E-Spulen.
Das ist mir momentan etwas zuviel Geld dafür, würde ich bei einem geringeren Preis und Verfügbarkeit aber sofort tun, da darfst du sicher sein. 
Jetzt verstehst Du vlt. auch, wieso nicht ...

Du hast mit einer solchen "Controlling-Rechnung" in einem Punkt exakt recht: 
Selbst eine 500 EUR Rolle ist sehr günstig und gut bezahlbar, fast schon läppisch billig, wenn sie *erwiesenermaßen *die passende und zufriedenstellende Rolle  ist, und über eine sicher avisierbare lange Zeit der Nutzung die Investition wieder einspielt.


----------



## BigEarn (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Bei der Betrachtung der geschätzten Stunden die Du schon in diese Obzession gesteckt und mit den teilweise narzistischen Beiträgen hier verbracht hast, bedarf es wirklich keiner großen Rechenkünste um zu sehen, dass Du Dir Deine 4 Branzinos schon längst hättest leisten und Angeln gehen können, wenn Du eine profitablere Nutzung der Zeit gewählt hättest. |kopfkrat


----------



## duck_68 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Meine persönlicher Angelstil würde sich wohl momentan mit der Daiwa Branzino abdecken lassen, mit der Shimano Aspire FA hab ich schon mal überlegt, ist aber ein Tick zuwenig.
> ...




Det, das sind doch beides Rollen, mit denen DU persönlich keine richtige Angelerfahrung gesammelt hast, weil Du sie nicht besitzt... woher willst Du dann so genau wissen, dass sie deinem "Angelstil" entsprechen....   Jetzt komm aber nicht mit dem "Probekurbeln beim Dealer" oder einem anderen Angler!


----------



## Chrizzi (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> 2 in der Innen- und 4 in der Außenschale, dazu 4 unbesetzte Stellen, von 8 im Orbital.



Das versteh ich nicht, magst du das mal genauer Erklären?

2 Innen
4 Außen
4 Unbesetzt
8 im Orbital

= 18 Elektronen

Das interessiert mich nun mal wie du das genau meinst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

@Martin
Naja, angucken und kurbeln ging ja schon. 
Wichtig finde ich auch die positiven "Quäl"-Ergebnisse von Stefan.
Und dann ist die Rolle einfach schwarz, paßt überall, und man muss nicht selber eloxieren, umbauen etc.
Haben ja einige inzwischen sich dazu entschieden, und keiner bereut es.

Interessant ist eben das wirklich mal im besten altgedienten Sinne hochwertige Getriebe, keine Legierungen Zink-in-Zink oder Alu-in-Alu als Zahnräder laufend, die uns bei diesem und dem zurückliegenden Thread so beschäftigen tun. Das mit dem leichten Shimano und auch Daiwa-Getriebe kam noch gar nicht so recht zur Sprache, da lauert noch viel mehr unheiliges Undingsbums. :m

Die Rechnung von BigEarn entbehrt nicht eines gewissen Charmes, wenngleich er unter einem schweren Albtraum zu leiden scheint  und sie hochgerechnet den Sinn eines Forums und Member-Austausch ad absurdum führt. :g 
Nur: Meine Frau sieht das mit dem Sinn einer in einem Forum überhaupt verbrachten Zeit nicht viel anders. |rolleyes

Sowas wie ein schwerer Albtraum führt manchmal auch zu erweiterten Bewußtseinszuständen, neuen Phantasien und Ideen,
und vlt. taugen die sogar? |kopfkrat

Und, der mit zur Zeit 9.240 Beiträgen ist ja nicht weniger betroffen von einer solchen Controlling-Rechnung. :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Das versteh ich nicht, magst du das mal genauer Erklären?
> 
> 2 Innen
> 4 Außen
> ...



Das Orbital (aus dem vereinfachten Umlaufbahnmodell) enthalt die genannten Elektronen, nicht nochmal selber neue. 

Also das innerste 1. Orbital hat 2 von 2 möglichen,
das darüber liegende 2. Orbital hat 4 von 8 möglichen, 4 weitere fremde hätten noch Platz (im Sinne von Plätzen oder Löchern).
Real vorhanden sind nur 6.


----------



## Slotti (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Martin
> Sowas wie ein schwerer Albtraum führt manchmal auch zu erweiterten Bewußtseinszuständen, neuen Phantasien und Ideen, und vlt. taugen die sogar? |kopfkrat




Ich hau mich weg, das wird ja immer besser


----------



## duck_68 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Soso Det, Du setzt also Dein ganzes Vertrauen in eine Rolle (Branzino), in der ebenfalls ein, hier von Dir in Frage gestelltes Carbon-Composit, Verwendung findet.... sehr seltsam und bedenklich diese Gedankengänge....


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Wie gut das ich ab gleich mal wieder Zeit mit der so müßigen Praxis verbringen muß. Was ich mal so am Rande erwähnen wollte - vermutlich interessiert es keine Sau - das ist, das ich seit 36 Jahren angel und schon auf drei Kontinenten Fische gefangen habe. #6:q:q:q:vik:

Irgendjemand hat hier den Begriff schon gebracht, "Fremdschämen" paßt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Bei der Betrachtung der geschätzten Stunden die Du schon in diese Obzession gesteckt und mit den teilweise narzistischen Beiträgen hier verbracht hast, bedarf es wirklich keiner großen Rechenkünste um zu sehen, dass Du Dir Deine 4 Branzinos schon längst hättest leisten und Angeln gehen können, wenn Du eine profitablere Nutzung der Zeit gewählt hättest. |kopfkrat



Du vergißt etwas: es kann manchmal auch, wenigstens zeitweise, Spaß machen. 
Genauso könnte ich Dir jetzt vorrechnen, wieviel Zeit Du beim NICHT TV-Sehen, NICHT PC-Spielen oder sonstwas einsparen könntest, und diese Geldwert umsetzen könntest. Wenn man was NICHT macht, kann man immer sparen, Zeit und Geld.

Das ist eine simpel entlarvbare Milchmädchenrechnung, die so nicht zieht.

In dem einem Punkte, mal konkret nachzurechnen ob man es auch sinniger und effizienter halten kann, da hast Du allerdings wie schon gesagt recht, was so neu auch wieder nicht ist: Bevor jemand lange sucht und sinniert, kann er auch das teuerste und hochwertigst erscheinende kaufen. Das spart dann vor allem Nerven und Gegrübel, das ist oft noch viel mehr wert.

Angelgeräte mögen für den einen Konsum- und Wegwerfartikel sein.
für den anderen halt nicht, der steckt da mehr Effort und Aufwand rein,
und das ist auch eine gut mögliche Variante, die ich für mich persönlich einfach in Anspruch nehme.

Wenn Du etwas nicht verstehst, keine Ahnung davon hast oder sonstwas, könntest Du ja auch fragen,
solltest Du anderen das nicht als Narzismus auslegen, das ist zudem negativ besetzt und schreit schnell nach dem großen "Keulenschwinger" hier im Forum, der im vorigen Thread schon entsprechende exakte Regeln aufgestellt hat. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2511387&postcount=1478


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Soso Det, Du setzt also Dein ganzes Vertrauen in eine Rolle (Branzino), in der ebenfalls ein, hier von Dir in Frage gestelltes Carbon-Composit, Verwendung findet.... sehr seltsam und bedenklich diese Gedankengänge....


Wer sagt das? Jetzt spekulierst Du aber ... 

Vorher stände da natürlich mindestens ein weiterer umfangreicher Test aus, aber davon sprachen wir nun noch gar nicht.


----------



## duck_68 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Wenn Du Dir die Rolle genau angesehen hättest, dann wäre Dir das Carbon der Spule aufgefallen und anscheinend hast Du auch nicht mal die Rollenbeschreibung von Daiwa gelesen.... Stefans und meine Branze haben ne Carbon-Composit Spule, ich weiß ja nicht, welche Branze Du mal anschauen durftest, aber wenns die von Stefan war, hast Du nicht aufgepasst....  oder hat Dich die schwarze Optik geblendet......


----------



## Algon (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was ich mal so am Rande erwähnen wollte - vermutlich interessiert es keine Sau - das ist, das ich seit 36 Jahren angel und schon auf drei Kontinenten Fische gefangen habe.


Und?

MfG Algon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir die Rolle genau angesehen hättest, dann wäre Dir das Carbon der Spule aufgefallen und anscheinend hast Du auch nicht mal die Rollenbeschreibung von Daiwa gelesen.... Stefans und meine Branze haben ne Carbon-Composit Spule, ich weiß ja nicht, welche Branze Du mal anschauen durftest, aber wenns die von Stefan war, hast Du nicht aufgepasst....  oder hat Dich die schwarze Optik geblendet......


Du hast es immer noch nicht genau gelesen und verstanden:
Ich vertraue nicht, sondern ich teste vorher, und bisher hat die Rolle beim ersten Angrabbeln einen guten Eindruck gemacht, die von Stefan und die von Volker, wo ich sogar ein bischen mit werfen konnte. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Und die macht auch keine widerlichen "Augenkrebs", wie so vieles von den neuen Glamourprodukten, so schwarz-dunkelrot ist auch noch nett, aber extrem Gold und dann pink-metallic, zyan-metallic, sowas ist schon übel. :g

Das angeklebte Carbon-Composit an der Spulen*glocke* ist eines der besten Sachen an den neuen Rollen überhaupt - weil da trägt überhaupt nichts - Staubschutz quasi. Die Verringerung der sich bewegenden Spulenmasse merkt man sehr positiv,  mehr als nur im Gesamtgewicht.
Wenn der Kern und die Achsenauflage bei genauerer Analyse nicht aus Metall sein sollte, hätte er sich wohl schon aufgelöst, oder nicht? 
Sowas läßt sich sehr schnell bei einer genauen und tieferen Inaugenscheinnahme herausfinden, damit habe ich jedenfalls nichtmal die Spur eines Bedenken. 

Bisher hatte ich sowas als viel zu teuer verworfen, aber BigEarn meint ja ausrechnen und vorhersagen zu können, das *wenn man nicht im Forum AB zugange* ist, viel mehr Geld dafür haben wird! :k :g

Ob die gerade angeregte und diskutierte These Sinn macht, wäre ja mal lustig zu disktutieren:

Wir sitzen also nicht mehr vor dem PC in der freien Zeit (was einige bestimmt eher auch in der Arbeitszeit als Leerlauf-Zeitvertreib tun) und machen nichts mehr im Forum,
dafür kaufen wir uns dann locker die teuerste Rolle für 500 Tacken oder auch mal 3500 im Grundinvestpaket. 

Die Meinungen dazu interessieren mich wirklich. :m


----------



## zandertex (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

wer hier mitliest braucht auch kein Fernsehgerät mehr.Mehr Unterhaltung ist fast nicht möglich.Weiter so,nehmt kein Blatt vor den Mund.Was ist schon eine Verwarnung,gegen eine von Herzen kommende Einschätzung des Kollegen.

Grüße zandertex


----------



## Chrizzi (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das Orbital (aus dem vereinfachten Umlaufbahnmodell) enthalt die genannten Elektronen, nicht nochmal selber neue.
> 
> Also das innerste 1. Orbital hat 2 von 2 möglichen,
> das darüber liegende 2. Orbital hat 4 von 8 möglichen, 4 weitere fremde hätten noch Platz (im Sinne von Plätzen oder Löchern).
> Real vorhanden sind nur 6.



Du weißt schon, dass ein Orbital nur 2 Elektronen fassen kann? 

Beim Kohlenstoffatom ist das 1s Orbital besetzt. Das 2s und 2px 2py und 2pz liegen meit nicht so vor, sondern als Hybridorbitale. 

Wenn du das schon nach dem Bohr'schen Atommodell erklärst, nenn deine Orbitale bitte Schale.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Du weißt, dass das "alte Schalenmodell" auch Orbitalmodell genannt wurde, und gerade wenn man die Quantenzustände und weitere Details lieber wegläßt. Das ist hier nur ein Wort, Schale geht auch, lenkt aber im Sinne einer Eierschale auch wieder falsch.
(Orbital bedeutet im Englischen Planetenumlaufbahn)

Das paßt hier ganz gut:
http://chempage.alp.dillingen.de/allgem/orbitale/avi/c_bohr.avi


----------



## Chrizzi (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Jo und da du alles so genau machst:

s Orbital





Quelle: http://homepage.svendborg-gym.dk/rk/kemi/noter/bindingstyper/molekyler/sorbital.gif

p Orbital:




Quelle: http://img.sparknotes.com/figures/5/5578bdf1aec90e46e14325a580fdbf6a/porbital.gif


Hybridorbitale:




Quelle: http://wps.prenhall.com/wps/media/objects/165/169060/tool0904.gif

Bei dem Kohlenstoff treten nur die ersten drei Arten der Hybridisierung auf. Also die sp sp2 und sp3 Orbitale (die Zahlen hochgestellt). 


Eigentlich sollte man meinen, jemand der nur Fakten und alles möglichst genau haben und messen will, sollte das auch genau nehmen.


----------



## duck_68 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Das angeklebte Carbon-Composit an der Spulenglocke ist eines der besten Sachen an den neuen Rollen überhaupt - weil da trägt überhaupt nichts. *
> Wenn der Kern und die Achsenauflage bei genauerer Analyse nicht aus Metall sein sollte, hätte er sich wohl schon aufgelöst, oder nicht?
> ...




Mit dieser Aussage disqualifizierst Du Dich hier selbst!! Du hast vom Aufbau der Spule überhaupt keine Ahnung - "aufgeklebt" ist dort nämlich überhaupt nichts. Die "Glocke" besteht nämlich innen vollkommen aus Carbon und ist außen durch Alu-Stege verbunden... soviel zu Deinem "Wissen" über die Composit-Spule der Branzino.

Außerdem könnten "Kern und Auflage" der Spule auch aus Holz sein, da die Spule doppelt kugelgelagert ist - da passiert auch nix - auch wenns aus Carbon wäre... die Belastungen werden über die Lager aufgenommen!

Nur soviel zu Deinem umfangreichen "Rollenwissen" |uhoh:|uhoh: was mal wieder zeigt, dass man nicht über Dinge urteilen sollte, die man nicht kennt, oder nur mal von weitem gesehen hat....


----------



## Algon (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

@ Chrizzi,

lese Dir bitte das mal durch.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136269
MfG Algon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

@Martin Obelt
Du Bist jetzt aber ganz naseweis und oberschlau, da könnte schnell jemand kommen, der mir die Rolle und Spule vorgeführt hat. 
Ich habe sie schließlich nicht auseinandergebaut, das war gar nicht spruchreif.
Soweit ich mich erinnere, gibts sogar mindestens einen Thread hier im AB-Forum auch zu der Rollentype speziell.



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Außerdem könnten "Kern und Auflage" der Spule auch aus Holz sein, da die Spule doppelt kugelgelagert ist - da passiert auch nix - auch wenns aus Carbon wäre... die Belastungen werden über die Lager aufgenommen!


Dann das mit dem Kern und Auflage: Was nützen dir Kugellager alleine, wenn Wärme entsteht, die nicht abgeführt werden kann? 
Das alleine mit Wärmeabführung bei hohen Ablaufleistungen und Bremsbelastungen ist ein feines Thema für sich, was ich hier aber nicht auch noch ausbreiten möchte, führt dann doch irgendwie ein bischen zu weit, gelle? 



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nur soviel zu Deinem umfangreichen "Rollenwissen" |uhoh:|uhoh: was mal wieder zeigt, dass man nicht über Dinge urteilen sollte, die man nicht kennt, oder nur mal von weitem gesehen hat....


Irgendwie kommst Du gerade ein bischen angefressen rüber, Martin!
Dabei ist das mit den Rollen doch eigentlich ein schönes und interessantes Thema, oder nicht?

Ich zitiere nur mal den Daiwa Katalog 2008, der gerade hier liegt:
Geschmiedete Superweitwurf Aluminiumspule mit TiN beschichteter Abwurfkante

Und was meinst Du wohl, was meine erste Frage war - beim drüberstreichen über den Verbund der Spulenglocke?  :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Algon schrieb:


> @ Chrizzi,
> 
> lese Dir bitte das mal durch.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136269
> MfG Algon


Danke, Algon, das ist wirklich besser schnell drauf hinzuweisen!

An einer Chemievorlesung hat hier glaube ich, eigentlich auch keiner ein Interesse.
Das Bild aus dem von mir verlinkten Minifilmchen sagt alles zu dem C-Atom und CI4 aus, was man dazu wissen muss.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dabei ist das mit den Rollen doch eigentlich ein schönes und interessantes Thema, oder nicht?



Schon Detlef, aber was hier im Moment kommt hat absolut nichts mit dem Thema zu tun... |uhoh: Eventuell ganz weit (theoretisch) entfernt, aber ich dachte immer das ist ein *Anglerboard *und kein Mechaniker/Materialkunde/Werkstofftechnik/Theorieboard.

Mensch, es geht drum wie man mit den Rollen angeln kann, nicht was für Molekülketten im Schnurlaufröllchen drehen.

Zumindest für mich, aber offensichtlich gibt es da auch andere Betrachtungsweisen...

Will ja niemandem auf den Schlips treten, aber für mich ist das ziemlich |offtopic


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Im Moment waren wir schon bei der Branzino, dem eingesparten Zeitwert sinnvollst zu investieren, 
und Martin meint, dass die nur eine durchgängige "Plastespule" hat, deswegen mir ja gar nicht taugen könnte/dürfte. 

Das geht ratz-fatz und rasend schnell hier, so gute 8min Schreiben verpasst einiges. :q


----------



## duck_68 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Martin Obelt
> *Du Bist jetzt aber ganz naseweis und oberschlau*,
> 
> Nee, ich weiß, dass ich im Gegensatz zu Dir Recht habe und Du die Wahrheit nicht verträgst und wieder ausfallend reagierst, aber diese Masche ist von Dir hinlänglich bekannt.
> ...




.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Martin, du solltest vlt. mal große Fische angeln, oder (andere) Leute fragen, die sowas regelmäßig tun.

Die "Kernschmelze" o.ä der Spule, ungenügend konstruiert bei Stationärrollen, ist nun wirklich kein sonderlich neues Problem, und dass Kugellager keine Wärme entwickeln, das glaubst auch nur Du.

Und die Wärme der Bremse dann, wie richtig bemerkt, wo bleibt die dann bei Dir?


----------



## duck_68 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Im Moment waren wir schon bei der Branzino, dem eingesparten Zeitwert sinnvollst zu investieren,
> und Martin meint, dass die nur eine durchgängige "Plastespule" hat, deswegen mir ja gar nicht taugen könnte/dürfte.
> 
> Das geht ratz-fatz und rasend schnell hier, so gute 8min Schreiben verpasst einiges. :q



Dann bitte doch mal Stefan, die Spule seiner Branze von innen zu betrachten, wenn Du mir nicht glaubst.... Gib doch einfach mal zu, dass Du Dich geirrt hast, oder lässt das Dein Ego nicht zu???


----------



## Pikepauly (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Ich fand die Branze sehr bescheiden.
So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Martin, Du solltest das nicht ins persönliche ziehen, oben vlt. nochmal alles lesen, auch was die Daiwa dazu sagt, einen Tee trinken, und genau verstehen, was ich geschrieben und gesagt habe. Irgendwie sieht mir das nach blockiert aus ...

Tut mir leid, wenn Dir deine hochgeliebte Branzino jetzt irgendwie Bauchschmerzen macht.


----------



## angelspezi82 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

jaja ... so n Branzino is ne tolle Rolle 

Ich hab nicht alles gelesen, aber von Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010 zum eingeklebten Daiwa Carbonring zu kommen finde ich sehr geil


----------



## duck_68 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Det, meine Branze hat auch schon Marmors und Waller gedrillt - größter Marmor war 56Pfund und da hat nix geraucht. Und die gehen sicherlich besser ab, als jeder Weasel-Hecht.....

Ich möchte den Fisch in Deutschland sehen, der an einer Branze eine "Kernschmelze" verursacht...


----------



## Algon (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Hallo,

also die Ersatzspule soll aus Alu sein.
http://bac-shop.de/shop/article_19120-300/Daiwa-Morethan-Branzino-3000-Ersatzspule.html

die Branzino soll ja auch ein Rostproblem haben, stimmt das?

MfG Algon


----------



## duck_68 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Martin, Du solltest das nicht ins persönliche ziehen, oben vlt. nochmal alles lesen, auch was die Daiwa dazu sagt, einen Tee trinken, und genau verstehen, was ich geschrieben und gesagt habe. Irgendwie sieht mir das nach blockiert aus ...
> 
> Tut mir leid, wenn Dir deine hochgeliebte Branzino jetzt irgendwie Bauchschmerzen macht.



Det, der einzige, der hier persönlich wird und wurde, bist Du!

Aber wie schon gesagt, verträgst Du die Wahrheit nicht und wirst ausfallend, polemisch und persönlich!



> @Martin Obelt
> Du Bist jetzt aber ganz naseweis und oberschlau





> Irgendwie sieht mir das nach blockiert aus ...





Außerdem ist und bleibt die Branze einer meiner liebsten Rollen#6 Die einzige Rolle, die mir je "Bauchschmerzen" bereitet hat, war der Fehlkauf einer Red Arc für einen Bekannten und nur weil ich SPROfessionellen Glauben geschenkt hatte.....


----------



## Chrizzi (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Danke, Algon, das ist wirklich besser schnell drauf hinzuweisen!
> 
> An einer Chemievorlesung hat hier glaube ich, eigentlich auch keiner ein Interesse.
> *Das Bild aus dem von mir verlinkten Minifilmchen sagt alles zu dem C-Atom und CI4 aus, was man dazu wissen muss.*



Was sagt es denn aus?






Algon schrieb:


> die Branzino soll ja auch ein Rostproblem haben, stimmt das?
> 
> MfG Algon



In TT wurde mal eine gezeigt die auf einem Puerto Rico Urlaub den Geist aufgegeben hat, bzw. überall drin Salz und Rost war. Wird aber wohl nur ein einzelfall gewesen sein, da das der einzig mir bekannte Fall ist. Ansonsten wäre man da öfter drüber gestolpert.


----------



## Algon (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> In TT wurde mal eine gezeigt die auf einem Puerto Rico Urlaub den Geist aufgegeben hat, bzw. überall drin Salz und Rost war.


stimmt.
http://www.tackletour.net/T3Forum/viewtopic.php?t=26346

MfG Algon


----------



## marlin2304 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Mal eine ganz banale Frage:
Warum wurde die Aspire FA durch eine TP C14 ersetzt und nicht einfach ein 
Aspire FB Modell auf dem Markt gebracht.
Die Aspire ist eine sehr beliebte Rolle unter den Spinnfischer und man hört nur gutes.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Salzwasserprobelm? Bei mir bisher nicht, allerdings habe ich auch nur Brackwasser gefischt, nicht richtiges Salzwasser. Allerdings scheint die von Heinzmann veröffentlichte Bilderserie die einzige zu sein auf der es solche Probleme gab.

Die Ersatzspule im Link ist einer Certate, das ist Alu. Bei der Branzi immer dieses Carbon, oder was auch immer, ich angel mit dem Ding nur...

Aber jetzt: B2T => Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!


----------



## Algon (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz banale Frage:
> Warum wurde die Aspire FA durch eine TP C14 ersetzt und nicht einfach ein
> Aspire FB Modell auf dem Markt gebracht.
> Die Aspire ist eine sehr beliebte Rolle unter den Spinnfischer und man hört nur gutes.


 
ich glaube das liegt daran das technisch da nicht mehr viel zu machen ist, und damit es was "Neues" gibt muß halt ein anderes Materiall her.

MfG Algon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich fand die Branze sehr bescheiden.
> So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker und das ist auch gut so.


Na los, was ist denn bescheiden daran, sag an? 

Den Preis lassen wir mal ganz außen vor, dass wird sich dann passend ergeben, durch strikte Forumsabstinenz und so, magische Geldbeutelfüllung durch viel Zeit, wie BigEarn ja leicht vorrechnen zu können scheint, brauchen wir uns also keine Gedanken mehr drüber machen. :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz banale Frage:
> Warum wurde die Aspire FA durch eine TP C14 ersetzt und nicht einfach ein
> Aspire FB Modell auf dem Markt gebracht.
> Die Aspire ist eine sehr beliebte Rolle unter den Spinnfischer und man hört nur gutes.


Die Frage finde ich 100% berechtigt, so ähnlich frug ich erheblich weiter oben auch, und eine Nicht-Fortführung des zumindest unter Stabilitätsgesichtspunkten besten letzten Modelles (bis 4000er Größe) mutet mehr als nur seltsam an.


----------



## Khaane (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

14 Seiten sind schon voll - Exakt noch 100 Seiten, die müssten die nächsten Tage zu knacken sein. (geb bereits mein Bestes )


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> In TT wurde mal eine gezeigt die auf einem Puerto Rico Urlaub den Geist aufgegeben hat, bzw. überall drin Salz und Rost war. Wird aber wohl nur ein einzelfall gewesen sein, da das der einzig mir bekannte Fall ist. Ansonsten wäre man da öfter drüber gestolpert.


Bei der gezeigten angegammelten Branzino-Rolle Rolle sieht es zumindest nach arg zuwenig Schmiere im zentralen Lager+Rücklaufsperrenbereich und wenig Pflege bezüglich vorher hineingelaufenen Salzwasser aus.

So auffüllen mit Salzwasser und nix hinterher gegen tun, das killt jede Rolle nach einiger Zeit, und im warmen Wetter geht das sogar recht schnell mit Korrosion.

Die bisherigen Shimano Modelle Stella FA, FW, FB enthalten gerade dort einen rundherum dichten Flansch und eine komplette gut anliegende Dichtung nach oben zum Rotor, das finde ich für einen solchen Fall sehr gut und besser, ein erwähnenswertes Highlight!

Ich hoffe auch stark, das sowas gedichtetes weiter im Programm bleibt, eher noch ausgebaut wird, wo ist die perfekt dichte für`s Meer und Küste?, und nicht durch gezielte Einlauföffnungen wie die Daiwa-Bodenluke oder den Shimano Alivio FB Zentraleinlaufkanal ersetzt wird. 
Aber alleine das füllt schnell schon einige weitere Threads.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

@Det
Der Preis interessiert mich eigentlich überhaupt nicht.
Das die Branze sicher sehr lange Zeit perfekt funktioniert betrachte ich auch mal als Tatsache. Sicher wesentlich länger als meine Shim. Rollen die ich ja öfter mal tausche, wodurch man ja automatisch zum Unmensch erklärt wird.
Was mich an der Branze störte habe ich Dir in Hitzacker am nicht vorhandenen Lagerfeuer aber schon gesagt. Nachdem ich bis dahin ca. 10 Stunden mit der Fireblood gefischt hatte, die wirklich läuft wie nen Zwölfzylinder, fühlte sich im direkten Vergleich dazu Volkers Branze an wie ein Hanomag.
Wenn man nur damit fischt, ist das sicher egal.
Ich habe mich aber schon son büschen an das smoothe Laufen der Shim. Rollen gewöhnt.
Und verzichte bewusst auf die höhere Stabilität der Daiwa und Clones.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Gut, Rollenlauf Branzino vs. Fireblood ist klar, vor allem wenn man der Branzino nicht was mehr intus spendiert, das fand ich bei Stefan`s auch noch verbesserungsfähig, Volkers war noch gar nicht soo weit.  

Standfestigkeit ist schon ein Argument (für mich ganz vorne), Laufkomfort und Smoothness aber auch eins.

Ich hab das mit dem Tauschen noch ein bischen genauer ausgeführt, s.o., da kommt es schon ein bischen drauf an, Fairplay und sowas, und wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, kommen deine beiden letzten sogar aus DE und nicht Overseas, und nicht so übel gepriced, richtig?

D.h. ja immerhin, dem Shimano-DE Markt ja erfolgreich was zu einem günstigen Preise abgerungen! #6


----------



## Slotti (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Det
> Nachdem ich bis dahin ca. 10 Stunden mit der Fireblood gefischt hatte, die wirklich läuft wie nen Zwölfzylinder, fühlte sich im direkten Vergleich dazu Volkers Branze an wie ein Hanomag.




Das ist im leerlauf tatsächlich so, die Fireblood läuft trocken wesentlich weicher wohingegen die Branzinos eher einen etwas rauhen Getriebelauf haben.
Ich war so verunsichert das ich die Branzino zu Daiwa geschickt habe um das zu prüfen.
Das liegt wohl an dem Hyper Diggigear Getriebe und hat auch nichts mit Fettmangel zu tun.

Beim fischen merkst du davon allerdings überhaupt nichts und es gibt unter Last keinen Unterschied zum lauf der Shimano.

Stefans Branzino hat ja mitlerweile einige Stunden auf dem Buckel und die kurbelt sich noch genauso wie meine mit wesentlich weniger Betriebsstunden und da wurde nie irgendwas nachgefettet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

An dieser Standfestigkeitsleistung des Branzino-Getriebes gibt es nichts mehr zu meckern, auch nicht wenn ich das ganz extrem oberkritisch sehen wollte, und damit ist diese Rolle ja sowas wie ein Leistungsvorbild für den aktuellen Markt.

Das mehr oder weniger leichte Tickern der Zahnräder stört mich prinzipiell auch bei jeder Rolle, wie Gerrit das ja etwas krasser bildlich gut ausführt. :q

Da sehe ich zumindest eine Chance, bei der Branzino mit ein bischen mehr und vor allem besserem Fett noch mehr an Smoothness rauszuholen, Hanomag muss nicht sein, das klappt bei anderen weit widerlicher laufenden Getrieben ja auch schon immer besser, und mit immer größerer Verbesserung vorher<->nachher.

Aber eigentlich ein schönes Beispiel, wie trügerisch das Leerlaufgefühl sein kann.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

@Mark

Klar liegt das am Getriebe.
Eben dieses Getriebe kann ja dann auch so grosse Lasten/Kräfte wegstecken wie es eben eine Fireblood nicht kann.
Aber zumindest beim Ankurbeln und das macht man beim Faulenzen ja dauernd fand ich den Anlaufwiderstand der Branze enorm.

Eben keine Rolle für mich und das sie anderen Leuten gut gefällt ist super und ich werde mich auch nie wegen sowas streiten.

Wenn ich hier wo ich üblicherweise mit der Spinnrute fische mit den Monster Marmorkarpfen oder Wallern als Beifängen rechnen müsste, hätte ich wahrscheinlich ganz andere Prioritäten als Smooth-Reliance.


----------



## angelspezi82 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

einen neue Stella gibt es 2010 noch nicht, oder? Hat da jemand ne Info?


----------



## Slotti (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

@ Det das ist kein tickern der Zahnräder , der Lauf ist einfach etwas rauh und da das selbst werksseitig bei allen so zu sein scheint (zumindest die mir bekannten) glaube ich nicht das da mit Fett noch was rauszuholen wäre.

@ Gerrit

hmm anlaufen sollte sie schon genauso leicht, zumindest meine tut das


----------



## Pikepauly (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

@Det
Meine beiden letzten kommen aus DE.
Und ich bin froh das ich sie erstmal habe.
Den gerade die Aspire und Fireblood sind für mich gute Beispiele wie Rollen sein sollten.
Die angedachte Plasterolle für 4oo Taler erscheint mir jedenfalls erstmal wie ein schlechter Witz??


----------



## Pikepauly (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

@Mark

Vieleicht hätte ich mal die Chance nutzen sollen und Stefans und Deine mal fischen.
Leider verpasst. Nur mal drehen ist dann doch nicht so aussagekräftig gewesen.
Vieleicht muss Volkers Branze wirklich noch einlaufen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Slotti schrieb:


> @ Det das ist kein tickern der Zahnräder , der Lauf ist einfach etwas rauh und da das selbst werksseitig bei allen so zu sein scheint (zumindest die mir bekannten) glaube ich nicht das da mit Fett noch was rauszuholen wäre.


Ich hab das nun definitiv mit solche Rolle noch nicht probiert, aber zu meinen mindestens 7 Schmiermitteltypen sollen bald noch 2 weitere ankommen, da bin ich zumindest auf das Potential den hochwertigen Getriebelauf zu verbessern schon sehr gespannt.

Ein Fett z.B. schafft jegliche Rauhigkeit allermiesester Getriebeläufe weg, ist allerdings nicht mehr so richtig superleicht, dafür extrem satt und glatt.
Aber die Experimente und Erfahrungen gehen sehr langsam, aber kontinuierlich weiter, da kommen immer wieder neue Erkenntnisse, und so langsam tauscht man sich mit immer mehr "Schmierfritzen"  :q aus, das läßt hoffen. Alleine kommt man lange nicht auf alles.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> einen neue Stella gibt es 2010 noch nicht, oder? Hat da jemand ne Info?



Nö, wurde zumindestens im Frühjahr nicht in Osaka vorgestellt. 

Ich würde gerne mal wissen. Ob Shimano Europe die jap. Modelle verschlechtert (wie bei der Twin Power '08 zur Twin Power FC) oder ob die als originale jap. Rollen hier auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Det
> Meine beiden letzten kommen aus DE.
> Und ich bin froh das ich sie erstmal habe.
> Den gerade die Aspire und Fireblood sind für mich gute Beispiele wie Rollen sein sollten.
> Die angedachte Plasterolle für 4oo Taler erscheint mir jedenfalls erstmal wie ein schlechter Witz??


Da sind wir aber ganz unisono einer Meinung.

Ich hab mir wahrscheinlich das jetzt so lange angeschaut und auf Wertigkeit berechnet, mir immer noch zu teuer gewesen, bis die jetzt "weg" verschwinden werden. |rolleyes
Leider warte ich dann auf einen preiswerten Räumungsverkauf wohl auch vergeblich, aber die Einsetzbarkeit für mich ist mir auch nur einen begrenzten Preis wert, bei nicht so 100% passend, aber nettes Röllchen, nicht plausibel deklarierbar, vor allem beim Finanzausschuss. 

Du hast jetzt beherzt zugegriffen, das ist gut, vor allem wenn's wirklich gefällt! #6


----------



## Pikepauly (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Naja. 
Vor allem hatte ich halt Bedarf, während Du bestimmt noch Rollen liegen hast die 20 bis 30 Jahre "vorhalten".

Sorry nur Spass und auch sorry für OT.
Ich bin jetzt weg. 
Shimano Rollen quälen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Haste schon soweit recht, die sperren auch definitiv Neuplätze.


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Algon schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> MfG Algon



Genau. Deine Sinn für Ironie ist zwar unterentwickelt aber trotzdem... touché!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Hatte das Glück am Mittwoch mit dem Produktentwickler (neudeutsch Product Manager) einer in ganz Europa tätigen Angelgerätefirma ausführlich zu sprechen. Ist schon interessant was man mitbekommt, welche Kriterien angelegt werden für Rollen in den verschiedenen Segmenten, wie Materialien ausgesucht werden, was selber entwickelt wird, was einfach eingekauft wird, welche Konstruktionsmerkmale mit welchen Materialien am besten zusammen passen, welche Vor- und Nachteile auch z. B. konstruktionsbedingt die gebräuchlichen Konstruktionen haben (Wormshaft, Exzenter, S - Kurve), warum manche Firmen wie produzieren (lassen) - oft wegen Patenten - und, und, und............ Sehr fachlich, sehr kompetent. 

Da sieht man dann solche Diskusionen/Diskutanten wie hier zugegeben mit etwas anderen Augen...........


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

So eine Info wäre sicher nicht nur für Dich interessant...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Da wird ganz allgemein zum Thema Rollen, Rollenkonzepte, Materialien, Kontruktionen (Vor- und Nachteile), Fertigung, Fertigungsweisen etc. was im Magazin kommen. Markenunabhängig, rein technisch.

Da es im Gegensatz zu manchem Hobbytheoretiker für denjenigen der Job ist, den er natürlich zuerst erfüllen muss, kann ich leider noch keinen Zeitpunkt nennen. Ich habe selbstverständlich "zugestanden", dass er das ohne jeden Zeitdruck machen kann und ich das dann bringe, wenn er es  fertig hat.

Sobald das erscheint, werde ich das selbstverständlich in den relevanten Threads verlinken, damit sich jeder ein Bild zu manchen da getätigten Aussagen und deren Seriosität machen kann.......


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Super sache, bin schon gespannt drauf! Endlich mal Fakten und keine Vermutungen...


----------



## Algon (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was ich mal so am Rande erwähnen wollte - vermutlich interessiert es keine Sau - das ist, das ich seit 36 Jahren angel und schon auf drei Kontinenten Fische gefangen habe.


 


Algon schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> MfG Algon


 


sundvogel schrieb:


> Genau. Deine Sinn für Ironie ist zwar unterentwickelt aber trotzdem... touché!!!


 
Ironie ist eine Behauptung die zum Schein das Gegenteil behaubtet. Also angelst du noch keine 36 Jahre und hast noch auf keinen drei Kontineneten Fische gefangen?

MfG Algon


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Bei Wikipedia geluschert? Nicht schlecht.

Doch interessanterweise stimmt das.


----------



## Algon (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

[OT]


sundvogel schrieb:


> Bei Wikipedia geluschert? Nicht schlecht.


 

Nein, das ist die gängige Definition für Ironie, und gehört zur Allgemeinbildung.

MfG Algon

[/OT]


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wird ganz allgemein zum Thema Rollen, Rollenkonzepte, Materialien, Kontruktionen (Vor- und Nachteile), Fertigung, Fertigungsweisen etc. was im Magazin kommen. Markenunabhängig, rein technisch.
> Sobald das erscheint, werde ich das selbstverständlich in den relevanten Threads verlinken, damit sich jeder ein Bild zu manchen da getätigten Aussagen und deren Seriosität machen kann.......


Find ich gut #6, wollte ich schon bei dem ersten schon weiter oben von Dir geschriebenden Beitrag nachfragen, ob da mehr von rauszulocken ist. 
Ich jedenfalls lerne auch gerne dazu oder überprüfe bisherige Erfahrungen und Einschätzungen permanent, das ist nie final. 

Am meisten setze ich allerdings auf objektivierbare Messtechniken, im Sinne eines der berühmtesten Physiker:

„Wenn Du es nicht messen und nicht in Zahlen ausdrücken kannst, dann ist dein Wissen darüber nur dürftig und unbefriedigend.“ (Lord Kelvin)

Das passt nicht als Anthithese, sondern als Ergänzung gar nicht mal schlecht zu Deinem Satz:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
> Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem *persönlichen* Angelstil *funktionieren*....



Denn wenn man *beides* hat, also verläßliche Messwerte über die Leistung, und seinen persönlichen Angelstil und damit seine Erwartungen an eine Rolle kennt, dann wird es eine brauchbare Sache für die Auswahl etc., vorher hat man mehr oder weniger Blindflug.

Ich erinnere da nur mal an Schnüre, die in erster Näherung mit Durchmesser und Tragkraft gut messbar sind, und wo ein erstes messtechnisches Herangehen für einige Aufklärung gesorgt hat. Weitere Fragen (wie Dehnung, Verschleiß) blieben jedoch noch offen.


----------



## BigEarn (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Hab noch einmal in diesen Tread geschaut und zum ersten Mal beschlossen, jemanden auf 'Ignore' zu setzen. Das ist ja teilweise fast wie ein Verkehrsunfall: schlimm, aber irgendwie muss man doch hinschauen. |rolleyes Nur wird einem auch irgendwann übel von soviel Selbstherrlichkeit und Verdrehung von Argumentationen. Det, ich werde Deine nächsten Kommentare nicht mehr lesen, aber ich möchte Dir - und das ist nicht beleidigend sondern ernst gemeint - nahelegen, dich und dein Verhalten mal selbst zu hinterfragen und über professionelle Hilfe / Beratung nachzudenken. So wie ich dich hier erlebe, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich das nicht auch im realen Leben ähnlich abspielt und negativ auswirkt. In meinen Augen ist das wirklich schon besorgniserregend und ernsthaft gestört.


----------



## powermike1977 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Hab noch einmal in diesen Tread geschaut und zum ersten Mal beschlossen, jemanden auf 'Ignore' zu setzen. Das ist ja teilweise fast wie ein Verkehrsunfall: schlimm, aber irgendwie muss man doch hinschauen. |rolleyes Nur wird einem auch irgendwann übel von soviel Selbstherrlichkeit und Verdrehung von Argumentationen. Det, ich werde Deine nächsten Kommentare nicht mehr lesen, aber ich möchte Dir - und das ist nicht beleidigend sondern ernst gemeint - nahelegen, dich und dein Verhalten mal selbst zu hinterfragen und über professionelle Hilfe / Beratung nachzudenken. So wie ich dich hier erlebe, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich das nicht auch im realen Leben ähnlich abspielt und negativ auswirkt. In meinen Augen ist das wirklich schon besorgniserregend und ernsthaft gestört.


 der gedanke kam mir auch schonmal...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

@BigEarn
In meinen Augen ist jemand besorgniserregend und ernsthaft gestört, der sich solche Gedanken macht und zusammenfabuliert, ohne irgendetwas an Historie der Diskussionen und den Zusammenhang der Diskussionen zu kennen, also schlichtweg keine Ahnung hat, was abläuft und ablief, sich über Jahre hinzieht.  
Man könnte auch sagen:  Dazu noch am Ende der Welt sitzt, wo sowieso alles auf dem Kopf steht, das kann nicht richtig sein.

Wer das hier mit Tunnelblick liest :g - bitte :m - aber das wird der Sache leider nicht gerecht.

Fakt ist z.B., dass zeitweise in bestimmten Diskussionen und Threads alle Rollen, die nicht von Shimano kommen, von einigen "Spezis" als Müll - Mist etc. tituliert werden, alle Ruten+Aufbauten, die nicht einer gewissen Mode-Hype-Type genügen, als Müll - Mist etc. tituliert werden, und da einige Wahrnehmungsschwierigkeiten mit objektiven Fakten, und ihrer permanenten, persönlichen, mehr oder weniger unterschwelligen Aggression haben. 
Sowas macht auf Dauer keinen Spaß, mir ganz sicher nicht, wahrscheinlich niemandem wirklich.
Aber wenn ich da nun einen harten "Stopp-Punkt" setze und argumentativ überhart dagegen halte, nicht auf die Person gemeint und bezogen, sondern auf die gemachten "XYZ-" Äußerungen, ist das immer noch besser als die "ewige wiederholende" Geschichte, und zusammengerechnet wird wie immer: hinterher.

Persönliche Angriffe und daraus abgeleitete Diskussionen sind in so einen Forum so nützlich - wie ein Kropf. #d


----------



## angelpfeife (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Nice signatur det  :m. Der Albtraum von Big Earn ist auch nicht schlecht und wer war nochmal der komandant der Japanischen Tackleinvasionsarmee? Merkt ihr eigentlich was hier abgeht? Es geht hier schon lang nicht mehr ums Thema "shimano Rollenprogramm 2010" sondern einfach nur darum wer von euch Recht und wer unrecht hat. Deswegen kommt hier auch so ein scheiß wie die daiwa Morethan (ich will damit nicht sagen dass sie schlecht ist) und irgendwelche bindungsfähigkeit von kohlenstoff. Manche versuchen sich hier ernsthaft mit ihrem Wissen zu "übertrumpfen". Von dingen wie der dri-trag, die ich zwar interessant aber unnötig finde hat noch keiner auch nur ein Wort gesagt. Mich würde mal interessieren wie die funktioniert und da ich keiner der Rollenfraks bin würde ich es mal gern von so einem hören. rein theaortisch müsste sich die bremskraft der Frontbremse mit der der Heck+kampfbremse einfach addieren aber dass würde ja einen Wert egeben der über 2 mal so hoch ist wie bei einer gewöhnlichen Heckbremsrollle.|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



> nahelegen, dich und dein Verhalten mal selbst zu hinterfragen und über professionelle Hilfe / Beratung nachzudenken


.
So ähnlich waren die Kommentare der Profis, als ich ihnen den Link hierher geschickt habe...............


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Erstklassige Moderatorenleistung, der Spruch, mein Respekt, s.o. schon mal bemerkt.


----------



## Debilofant (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Nabend,

ist zwar nicht mein Zuständigkeitsbereich, aber bevor das hier so weiter geht, möchten sich mal alle hier zuletzt Verewigten in eigener Sache die Frage stellen, wer den Themenbezug geklaut und scheinbar unauffindbar verscharrt hat...

Ob hier bei dem zuletzt Produzierten was Ahndungsreifes dabei war, wird noch zu entscheiden sein, nur den Hinweis auf den abhanden gekommenen *Themenbezug*, den erlaube ich mir hier angesichts des offensichtlich dringenden Bedarfs dann schon jetzt mal. 

Also, bitte untereinander sauber bleiben und entweder was mit Themenbezug posten, oder aber sich vornehm mit der Rolle des stillen Genießers begnügen. Danke!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> *RARENIUM CI4 FA* : eine neue Rollenserie die Preislich wohl zwischen Stradic und TP liegt. Gehäuse und Rotor aus CI4. Daher wiegt die 1000er nur 170 und die 4000er nur 260gr. 6 S-Arb Kugellager. Zum Glück hat sie mit 5.0 eine "normale Übersetztung. ( Komme mit der Stradic übersetztung einfach nicht zurecht:c)



Auf die Rolle bin ich echt mal gespannt. Vielleicht ist es "nur" eine klassische Spinnrolle, aber wenn man sie nicht zum Gufieren mißbraucht, könnte das spannend werden. In Japan wird die 4000er als Seabass bzw. Inshore-Rolle klassifiziert, dann könnte man sie evt als schwere  Küstenspinnrolle verwenden. Was sich preislich abzeichnet scheint ja noch im Rahmen zu sein. Mal sehen, da ich gerade dabei bin mir eine andere Rute zum "Blinkerdorscheln" anzuschaffen, könnte sie gut dazu passen.


----------



## Algon (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Warum nimmt Shimano bei der 4000 weiterhin ein Aluminium/XT-7 Gehäuse? Wenn ich die Antwort überlesen habe bitte ich um Entschuldigung, ist nicht ganz einfach hier mitzukommen.|rolleyes Die neu Baitrunner gefällt mir auch nicht, sieht sehr nach Kunststoff aus.

MfG Algon


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Welche 4000er meinst du denn jetzt?


----------



## Algon (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Welche 4000er meinst du denn jetzt?


 
Diese,
http://www.hav-shop.de/de/Produkte/Neuheiten-2010/Twin-Power-CI4-FA/Shimano-Twin-Power-CI4-4000-FA
oder ist das nur ein "Druckfehler"

MfG Algon


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Gute Frage. Möglicherweise die Gehäuseabdeckungen? K.A. mal abwarten und anschauen...


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Debilofant schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ist zwar nicht mein Zuständigkeitsbereich, aber bevor das hier so weiter geht, möchten sich mal alle hier zuletzt Verewigten in eigener Sache die Frage stellen, wer den Themenbezug geklaut und scheinbar unauffindbar verscharrt hat...
> 
> ...





So einmal durchgefegt und zweimal die Keule geschwungen...
Noch ein OT-Pups und der Thread ist zu.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Was ist denn ein OT-Pups? Keule kenne ich!
Hab ja den ganzen Trööt mit Ausnahme der Überschrift und einigen Beiträgen dazu schon nicht verstanden?#d
Ist das hier alles Werbung oder ein Wettbewerb der Geräteexperten?  Was soll ich denn jetzt als Info für den Fisch an das Vorfach hängen, mit welchem dehnungs- und verscheissfreien Getriebelauf bei gleichmässigem Tickern der Zahnräder der Anbiss zum Highlight des Tages werden kann?
Rolle, Rute, Schnur und Sonstiges muss alles vom Feinsten sein. Kann man ja auch alles aus menschlicher und industrieller Sicht verstehen! Aber dem Fisch ist es völlig wurscht! 

Ich hab Urlaub und gebe heute meiner "Stella" eine neue Chance!
Die habe ich wirklich mal geschenkt bekommen (liegt abends immer im Wohnzimmer)! Wenn die jetzt erneut versagt, versuche ich es wieder mit Angeln!


----------



## andernachfelix (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

also mal jetzt für jemanden der nicht allzu viel von guten hochwertigen rollen versteht, ich habe die fireblood gefischt, ich habe die twinpower, stradic und technicum ebenfalls gefischt. muss aber offen sagen vom lauf sind sie klar klasse von der robustheit auch.
sogar die schnurverlegung ist echt klasse, aber ich kann mir den bis zu 200 euro großen unterschied zu diversen anderen rollen wie zum beispiel der abu garcia 804 / der abu garcia 802 oder ggf. die aktuelle 704 und 702 serie oder eben zu der ganz ordinären tica splendor serie einfach nicht erklären, die stella ist da vermutlich nochmal eine ganz andere baustelle, aber was macht die rollen im vergleich zu anderen soviel hochwertiger?
die stradic ist bei mir inzwischen durchgefischt, hat nur 2 seasons gehalten... die 804 fische ich jetzt bei allen möglichen gelegenheiten und sie ist tadellos. habe dieses modell inzwischen auf mehreren spinnruten und kann mich jetzt echt nicht mehr von einer shimano überzeugen die gleichwertig wäre..aber dabei dann doppelt so teuer, bitte erklärt mir jemand den unterschied. vielleicht verstehe ich nicht genug von rollen. aber das würde ich schon gerne wissen


----------



## Algon (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Hallo,

vor der gleichen Frage stand ich auch mal, und habe mich dann auch für dir von Dir genanten Modelle entschieden.
Ein Grund, für die hohen Preise,wird der gute Name sein, den die sich mit bezahlen lassen. 
Mich würde jetzt aber trotzdem interessieren warum die 
neue 4000TP immer noch ein Aluminium/XT-7 Gehäuse hat und die 2500TP aus Ci4 ist.|kopfkrat

MfG Algon


----------



## duck_68 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vor der gleichen Frage stand ich auch mal, und habe mich dann auch für dir von Dir genanten Modelle entschieden.
> Ein Grund, für die hohen Preise,wird der gute Name sein, den die sich mit bezahlen lassen.
> ...



Die richtige Antwort wirst Du wohl nur von Shimano selbst bekommen:

*Shimano Germany Fishing GmbH
Diessemer Bruch 114F
47805 Krefeld Tel. 02151-55670
Fax 02151-5567-28*

Stelle dort Deine Frage und dann kannst Du uns ja hier über die Antwort unterrichten!


----------



## welsfaenger (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

@anderbnachfelix

die Umterschiede zwischen einer 100,- € und einer 200-300 € Rolle sind auch nicht riesig. 
Was den Verschleiß angeht ist z.Bsp. die ABU einer Shimano bis TwinPower sicherlich ebenbürtig eher sogar besser. Die meisten Stradics die ich kenne leiern nach 2-3 Jahren schon sehr stark aus.
Was bei einer teureren Shimano gefühlt besser ist, ist das "Laufgefühl". Die laufen einfach ein wenig Smoother, was aber in der Praxis nicht so wichtig ist. Mit ein wenig Schmierung kann man aber auch die ABU´s schön Smoothie hinkrigen.
Vom Rollenkörper, über die Schnurverlegung bis hin zur Bremse steht die ABU einer TwinPower sicherlich nicht viel nach. Nur das Image der Shimano ist natürlich deutlich "toller". 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## locotus (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Btw., ich bin kein Shimantiker, sondern ein Dai-Shi-Quan-Pen-Avetica-er !
> 
> .... ich glaub das Wort muss ich mir patentieren lassen ... klingt ja richtig lecker ! :q



Ich würde es auf Dai-Shi-Quan beschränken, mein Laserschwert zücken, und Joda als meinen Schüler bezeichnen. Möge die Macht mit dir sein.:vik:


----------



## degl (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> @anderbnachfelix
> 
> die Umterschiede zwischen einer 100,- € und einer 200-300 € Rolle sind auch nicht riesig.
> Was den Verschleiß angeht ist z.Bsp. die ABU einer Shimano bis TwinPower sicherlich ebenbürtig eher sogar besser. Die meisten Stradics die ich kenne leiern nach 2-3 Jahren schon sehr stark aus.
> ...



Hi,

das mit den Stradic`s muß aber ein "Zeichen der Zeit" sein, die drei, die ich kenne laufen schon im 12ten Jahr;+

Allerdings kosteten die damals auch schon um die 300 Märker.

Ich glaube(geht mir so) das derjenige, der sich so ein Schätzchen  gönnt, mit einem guten Gefühl zum fischen gehen will und weniger über den Kaufpreis "philosophiert".

Daher: jedem das seine#h

gruß degl

P.s. jeder der eine Stella sein eigen nennt, hat eine Spitzenrolle


----------



## welsfaenger (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

@degl

ist ja nicht so als wenn die Stradic´s nicht mehr laufen, nur wacklen u. schlackern sie eben doch deutlich mehr als am Anfang. Die Rollen sind eben "auf". Ist aber auch ansichtssache, ich habe mal eine Shimano Aero GTM verkauft die in meinen Augen komplett auf (speziell das Getriebe!) war, der Käufer fand die Rolle 100% in Ordnung.
Mein Kumpel fischt die Rollen auch mind. alle 2 tage !
Jetzt hat er scih aber auch eine Stella zugelegt, die ich gestern mal begrabbeln konnte.
OK, eine Klasse Rolle aber ich hätte irgendwie dann doch noch was anderes erwartet. Die Unterschiede sind wirklich nicht riesig. Aber mal abwarten, wenn die Stella nach 5 - 10 Jahren intensiven Fischens immer noch läuft wie am ersten Tag, dann steckt da der Unterschied.


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Hier geht's doch um das Shimano-Rollenprogramm 2010. Das sind ja diverse Rollen, die noch kaum einer kennen, bzw. gefischt haben dürfte.

Was hat das damit zu tun, welche Abu-oder-sonstwas-Rollen besser bzw. ebenbürtig zu irgendwelchen anderen Shimano-Modellen sind??? 



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> So einmal durchgefegt und zweimal die Keule geschwungen...
> Noch ein OT-Pups und der Thread ist zu.



In diesem Sinne - mach doch zu. #c


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Heckbremser:
> TWIN POWER CI4 RA: Gehäuse und Rotor sind aus CI4 gefertigt. 8 S-Arb Kugellager. Neues Tri-drag Bremssystem. *Sieht fast so aus als hätte Shimano eine Rolle mit einer gewöhnliche Heckbremse mit Fightingdrag ( Kampfbremse) genommen und noch ne Frontbremse in die Spule integriert. *Finde ich ehrlichgesagt üertrieben.|uhoh: Zitat der Homepage:Richtig eingestellt ist es mit dieser Rolle so gut wie unmöglich, einen Fisch im Drill durch Schnurbruch zu verlieren. Ersetzt aspire heckbremsrolle. Dass design finde ich ein bisschen zu bunt.




Hat einer die Rolle schon mal in der Hand gehabt und kann das mal näher erläutern?

Bremseinstellung "normal" über die Kopfbremse
Kampfbremse über die Heckbremse
STellhebel zum verändern der Kampfbrems-Einstellung?

Oder wie? |bigeyes

Kampfbremse ist doch normalerweise nur zum schnellen Verstellen/Anpassen der Bremskraft, für was ist die "3. Bremse"? Gibt doch sicher nur eine Bremse, die über den Hebel nachjustiert wird, oder? 

Wäre toll wenn jemand das Teil schon mal in der Hand hatte und ein bisschen Licht ins Dunkel bringen könnte!

CU Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Hatte das Teil am Samstag bei der Shimano - Produktvorstellung in der Hand.

Kampfbremse geht nun mal nur über die Heckbremse. 

Man kann alle drei Systeme (Heck/Kopf/Kampf) unabhängig voneinander einstellen. 

Je nach Einstellung greift dann automatisch Heck/Kampf oder Frontbremse..

Wenn man die Frontbremse so einstellt, dass die Schnur gerade nicht reisst (also unter im Ernstfall höchster Belastung anspringt), kann man mit Heck/Kampfbremse die "Feineinstellung" machen und schnell und flexibel reagieren.

Zudem kann man das bei entsprechender Einstellung auch als kleine Freilaufrolle nutzen, denke ich...

Meine Bedenken dabei sind eher, dass alles was mehr eingebaut ist, auch kaputt gehen kann.


----------



## duck_68 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

So wie Du es beschreibst Thomas, scheint es in meinen Augen eigentlich nur unnötiger "Schnickschnack" zu sein. Entweder ich habe eine Heckbremse mit Kampfbremse, oder nur eine Frontbremse, aber warum zwei gleichwertige Bremssysteme in einer Rolle zu verbauen, ist mir etwas schleierhaft. Ich denke, dass sich das System nicht wirklich durchsetzen kann. Dazu kommt noch die Anfälligkeit durch mehr bewegliche Teile, wie sie Du schon beschrieben hast.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



> aber warum zwei gleichwertige Bremssysteme in einer Rolle zu verbauen, ist mir etwas schleierhaft.


Front- und Heckbremse ist eben nicht ganz "gleichwertig".

Flexibleres einstellen und weil viele Angler eben Frontbremsen mehr zutrauen, dadurch aber das leichtere einstellen über Kampf/Heckbremse zusätzlich kriegen.

Wenns reibungslos funktionert und auch entsprechend robust wäre, kann das durchaus interessant sein.

Gerade fürs leichtere fischen mit dünnen Schnüren..


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Aber was gilt?

Wenn die Kopfbremse weiter geschlossen ist als die Heckbremse, welche Bremseinstellung greift dann?

Einstellung von Kopf-Und Heckbremse greift auf die gleichen Bremsscheiben? Das fände ich recht sinnfrei, denke auch das dieses System sicher anfälliger ist als eine reine Kopfbremse, vermutlich auch als eine reine Heckbremse.


----------



## duck_68 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

vermutlich die der Kopfbremse, da sie je nicht über die Kampf/Heckbremse regelbar ist - und im schlimmsten Falle mach es "Peng".

Was Sinn macht, ist eine gute gleichmäßig laufende Heckbremse mit Kampfbremse, aber keine zusätzliche Kopfbremse. 

Klar kann man Kopf- nicht mit Heckbremsen vergleichen, schon gar nicht ab einem bestimmten Preisniveau - da läuft die Kopfbremse immer gleichmäßger und ist besser zu dosieren.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Könnte es so gelöst sein das beide Bremssysteme von oben und unten auf eine gemeinsame Achse zugreifen und daher gleichberechtigt auf die Bremskraft einwirken? Fände ich zwar sinnfrei, würde aber das prinzipielle Problem beheben. Dann würde der Kampfbremshebel wirken egal mit welcher Bremse man die Bremskraft justiert hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Ich hatte ein wirkliches Doppelbremssystem hier im AB schon mal vor Jahren skizziert - irgendwo in der tw. wilden Diskussion um die Vor+Nachteile, für und wieder von FD und RD (Front/RearDrag). Wenn man beides an einer Rolle hat, also eine FD-Bremse vorne in der Spule und eine hinten (RD), wirken diese beide gleichzeitig, die eine von vorne, die andere von hinten auf die Achse. Die schwächer eingestellte bremst, d.h. gibt Schnur frei, die noch stärker eingestellte hält einfach weiter. Wenn man die FD-Bremse zudem mit einer bestimmten Schnur zusammen sehr exakt bis kurz vor den Bruchwert einstellt, diese auf maximale Ausnutzung tariert hat, kann man mit der hinteren Bremse tun und lassen was man will. Die FD-Bremse ist dichter an der Spule (genau zwischen Achse+Spule) und gibt beim blockieren der hinteren Bremse dann wie bekannt und in optimaler Bremsscheibengröße Schnur frei. Das mit dem früher gängigen Typ FD-Bremse + Druckknopfspule, wo die gesamte Bremse ohne Verstellen mit gewechselt werden kann, und voila: Man kann die optimale Bremskrafteinstellung immer beibehalten, auch beim Spulenwechsel, und trotzdem weich ausbremsen durch lockerdrehen am Heck. 
Das Prinzip ist jetzt sozusagen schon uralt und versteckt in den Tiefen dieses Forums.


----------



## elbpirat (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Naja die Frantbremse wirkt ja direkt auf die Spule, so dass man diese nie so fein einstellen kann wie eine Heckbremse.

Die Heckbremse wirkt direkt auf die Achse so das man hier eine extrem feine Bremseinstellung hat. 

Ich persönlich kann den Vorteil dieser Dreifachbremse allerdings auch nicht erkennen.

Aber zurück zum Thema! Ich freue mich schon auf die neuen Rollen von Shimano und da meine Technium MGS 2500 nach 5 Jahren Küste und Elbe die Altersteilzeit verdient hat wird in den nächsten Wochen eine Rarenium 2500 angeschafft!!! 

Ich freue mich schon wie ein Schnitzel mit dem Prachtstück den ersten Fisch zu drillen!!! Und ich habe der Haltbarkeit bezüglich keine Bedenken da es ja auch schon den einen oder anderen Autowagen auf Corbon gibt!!! Und die halten so weit ich weiß alle noch!


----------



## duck_68 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Det, Shimano hat bei Dir "bgekupfert".... das kann nicht angehen!!!!! Diese bösen Buben


----------



## Algon (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



elbpirat schrieb:


> Und ich habe der Haltbarkeit bezüglich keine Bedenken da es ja auch schon den einen oder anderen Autowagen auf Corbon gibt!!! Und die halten so weit ich weiß alle noch!


Nur das da Carbongeflecht verwendet wird, was man, (glaub ich) nicht mit dem CI4 vergleichen kann.

MfG Algon


----------



## Nick_A (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Hi zusammen,

hier mal ein paar Infos von der Shimano-Seite zur Tri-Drag:


> Tri-Drag
> Rollen mit Front- oder Heckbremse? Welche bevorzugen Sie?
> Beide Bremssysteme haben begeisterte Anhänger, während viele erfahrene Angler die Vorteile beider Systeme erkannt haben und diese nach Fischart, Angelmethode oder Terrain einsetzen. Darüber hinaus hat sich die Kampfbremse von Shimano namens Fightin´Drag einen großen Namen gemacht. Sie ermöglicht das schnelle und exakte Reagieren auf Drillsituationen mit nur einem Handgriff. Nun haben unsere Ingenieure alle drei Bremssysteme in einer Rolle zusammenfügen - der neuen Twin Power Ci4 RA. Entstanden ist eine überaus exakte Bremse: Shimano Tri-Drag.
> Tri-Drag bedeutet, dass drei Bremssysteme in einer Rolle vereint sind: Front-, Heck- und Kampfbremse.


Quelle: Shimano-Homepage /Glossary 

Für Leute, die gerne mit ner Heck-Kampfbremse fischen, kann das sehr wohl eine Verbesserung zu den heutigen Heckkampfbremsen-Rollen bringen ! :m

Also ich find´s spannend ... muss ich glatt mal ausprobieren


----------



## elbpirat (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Algon schrieb:


> Nur das da Carbongeflecht verwendet wird, was man, (glaub ich) nicht mit dem CI4 vergleichen kann.
> 
> MfG Algon


 
Da haste natürlich recht! Allerdings hat sich dieses Material bei Shimano ja im Radbereich behauptet und auch da herschen enorme Belastungen und wenns da klappt warum nicht auch bei der Tackelage???

Ich gehe mal davon aus das es hält! Und sollte sich mein Röllchen sobald ich es habe wärend des fischens verabschieden weil das Zeug nicht hält, sage ich bescheid... nächste spätestens übernächste Woche sollte es soweit sein!


----------



## angelpfeife (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



elbpirat schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Thema! Ich freue mich schon auf die neuen Rollen von Shimano und da meine Technium MGS 2500 nach 5 Jahren Küste und Elbe die Altersteilzeit verdient hat wird in den nächsten Wochen eine Rarenium 2500 angeschafft



Aber bitte mit ausführlichen berichten zur neuen|supergri. Ich warte auch schon drauf bis meine zweijährige stradic 2500gtm-rb den geist auf gibt aber von der angeblichen schwächen dieser "plastickbomber" habe ich bisher noch nichts gemerkt und dabei gebe ich mir wirklich alle mühe: hängerlösen mit 018er geflochtenen über die Rolle, Rheinangeln mit 28gr Asp-Spinner, generelle Benutztung der als Matchrolle verkauften Stradic zum teils schweren spinnfischen... ich glaube ich weiss warum ich sie mir zugelegt hab:m. Nur schade das mir wie schon geschrieben die übersetztung nicht passt, besonders da ich viel mit spinnern fische und die doch einen großen wiederstand haben... 
Aber wie gesagt die Rarenuim steht schon in den Startlöchern:k


----------



## Algon (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



elbpirat schrieb:


> Da haste natürlich recht! Allerdings hat sich dieses Material bei Shimano ja im Radbereich behauptet und auch da herschen enorme Belastungen und wenns da klappt warum nicht auch bei der Tackelage???
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus das es hält!


 
Davon gehe ich auch aus, ist mir aber einfach zu teuer. Dafür hole ich mir lieber zwei 700er Abu´s.

MfG Algon


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Algon schrieb:


> Dafür hole ich mir lieber zwei 700er Abu´s.



Echt? Du, das finde ich aber total interessant! Bin sicherlich nicht der Einzige, also erzähl uns doch mehr von dir und was du dir lieber kaufen würdest! #6


----------



## HEWAZA (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Det, Shimano hat bei Dir "bgekupfert".... das kann nicht angehen!!!!! Diese bösen Buben



Kannst du dein Prob mit Det nicht per PN lösen? Mich übelt das gestichle von dir an!

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## darth carper (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Ich habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, daß die Materialien von Shimano beim Rollenbau und beim Radbau verglichen werden.
Das sollte man allerdings nicht tun.
Leichtbau zum Beispiel im Rennradbereich bedeutet im Umkehrschluß auch immer, daß die Robustheit darunter leidet. Die Profis fahren natürlich Räder in Leichtbauweise, aber die tauschen die tragenden Teile auch regelmäßig aus. Nicht umsonst werden in diesem Bereich für Felgen und andere tragenden Teile Höchstgewichte für den Fahrer angegeben. Leichtbau ist für den Alltagsgebrauch nicht geeignet.
Von daher sind Rollen- und Radbereich zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.
Ich glaube aber, daß die leichten Materialien im Rollenbau vollkommen ausreichen, weil die Belastungen einfach nicht so groß sind.

Beim neuen Rollenprogramm interessieren mich vor Allem die neuen Baitrunnerrollen.
Seit der Aero GT und der US Baitrunner ging es in diesem Rollenzweig eigentlich nur bergab von der Qualität. Bin mal gespannt ob sich das geändert hat.


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



darth carper schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, daß die Materialien von Shimano beim Rollenbau und beim Radbau verglichen werden.
> *Das sollte man allerdings nicht tun.*
> Leichtbau zum Beispiel im Rennradbereich bedeutet im Umkehrschluß auch immer, daß die Robustheit darunter leidet. Die Profis fahren natürlich Räder in Leichtbauweise, aber die tauschen die tragenden Teile auch regelmäßig aus. Nicht umsonst werden in diesem Bereich für Felgen und andere tragenden Teile Höchstgewichte für den Fahrer angegeben. Leichtbau ist für den Alltagsgebrauch nicht geeignet.
> Von daher sind Rollen- und Radbereich zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.
> Ich glaube aber, daß die leichten Materialien im Rollenbau vollkommen ausreichen, weil die Belastungen einfach nicht so groß sind.



Ich denke, dass Shimano bei diesem Material nur darauf hinweist, das es im Radsport schon Verwendung fand. Sicherlich sind moderen Carbonrennmaschinen empfindlicher als Opas Hollandrad, aber die Belastungen bei Radrennen über 100erte von Kilometer werden beim Angeln nicht annähernd erreicht. Wenn hier im Board über irgendwelche Druck- und Verwindungstests berichtet wird, dann muß ich oft schmunzeln, denn wirklich wichtig ist doch nur, was die Rolle in der funktionalen Belastungsrichtung aushält. Bei meiner TP, die ja diesen Rotor hat ist das natürlich auch so. Anders als bei einem Metallrotor kann man den Rotor natürlich minimal zusammendrücken, aber in der Funktionsrichtung natürlich nicht. Das in dem Bereich des Rotors ein leichtes Spiel ist finde ich jetzt nicht sooo überraschend, denn das ist bei jeder Rolle so einfach weil der Schnurfangbügel beweglich gelagert ist. Wäre ja auch doof wenn es anders wäre. Dazu kommt ja, dass die wirklichen Belastungen, die an den Einzelteilen der Rolle ankommen viel viel niedriger sind als an einem Fahrrad, welches von Paris nach Roubaix geknüppelt wird.

Es ist doch völlig normal, das Innovationen zunächst mal kritisch beäugt werden. Wenn sie gut sind, dann setzen sie sich durch und auch die anderen Hersteller werden sowas machen. Wenn sie nix taugen, dann verschwinden sie wieder. Ich finde den neuen Shimanokatalog auch unter diesem Innovationsaspekt interessant. Diese Tri-Bremse finde ich völlig überflüßig. Meiner Ansicht nach sind schon Heckbremser Spielkram und sollte es sich wirklich herausstellen, dass die Baitrunner qualitativ abgebaut haben, dann muß ich zu sehen, das ich noch zwei alte kriege...


----------



## darth carper (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

@ sundvogel

Da stimme ich mit dir vollkommen überein.
Diese ganzen Rollentheorien mit den dollen Tests finde ich mehr als lächerlich.
Die Rolle muß sich in der Praxis bewähren, das ist wichtig. Ob sie theoretisch noch mehr aushalten könnte, ist mir völlig wurscht.
Mir fehlen allerdings auch die Turbohechte und die Raketenkarpfen.

Die Baitrunner sind tatsächlich nicht besser geworden. Die einzigen Modelle die ich von Shimano noch fischen würde, sind die LC und die US BTR. Der Rest ist über die Jahre nicht besser geworden. Besonders die Billig-Baitrunner sind gar nix.


----------



## Nick_A (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*

Tja...wenn ich da z.B. an meine geliebten Big Baitrunner L und XL denke :l !!!   :m #6

Warum die in Deutschland damals eingestellt wurden versteh ich heute noch nicht ... naja, immerhin kann man sich ja die Thunnus aus Amiland oder als Import holen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenprogramm 2010!!*



HEWAZA schrieb:


> Kannst du dein Prob mit Det nicht per PN lösen? Mich übelt das gestichle von dir an!
> 
> Gruß
> HEWAZA



Uns auch! Und gerade wenn ich schon so viele Verwarnungen für Beleidigungen bekommen hätte wäre ich ganz vorsichtig mit meinen Attacken!
Sry Martin aber nun musst Du mit den Konsequenzen leben...

Zu dem Offtopicpostings hatten wir ja nun auch ganz klar was gesagt, leider scheinen das wieder einige völlig zu ignorieren...

nur mal ein paar Beispiele von vielen,

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2633241&postcount=271

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2633221#post2633221

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2632761#post2632761

Schluss mit Lustig...


----------

